# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Raizlan Collection

## raiazlan

Have the necessary ... 
  The exact ...

It has the most beautiful 
To express your love 
Using the most beautiful words 
To say I love you. 

The way most exalted 
To rub 
With your beautiful 
Expressions of love.   

Acaricias ... Same 
Reyna beam me ... 
Your world ... 
And your love. 

Promotion covers ... 
Leads me to heaven 
Leads me to pieces 
And I love your deliveries. 

So ... 
As no love 
If you are my sky 
If you are my love.

----------


## raiazlan

*It's sometimes hard to find*

It's sometimes hard to find
The words I want to say
To let you know that
I care for you more each day




I know you'll understand
As you always do
Just how hard it is for me
To say the right words to you



I love everything that 
You say and do
There really isn't anything
I don't love in you



So I'll make it really easy
With words that I first find
Everything about you
Really blows my mind!

----------


## raiazlan

*~~desire~~*

If I had a brush,
And powers divine
Id paint a picture 
Beautiful and fine
Of my beloved face
With all heart of mine

************ **

Colors would I use

Of rainbow and dawn
Of twilight and eve
Rosy pink and fawn
And finish t with the sun
When picture has been drawn

************ ***

If I had a pen,
Pen with a poetic force
And had got the art
I would never divorce
Penning down a poem
Make her love a source
To elevate my thoughts
With a power full force

----------


## raiazlan

*Mail To A Fraind*

I had some free time, so what did I do?
I checked the computer to see if I'd heard from you.





I used to walk out to a box to retrieve mail
But I'd rather get it instantly than wait on the snail...



Checking my email is always fun
I usually get a joke or greeting from someone.
I feel so connected because on the other end
I know I've discovered a newfound friend.




When I've had a hard day and need to share
Here I can find a friend who will listen and care.
And to this friend I hope I let know
That I am always there for them also.




Isn't it a strange kind of bond we form?
It isn't exactly like the "norm"
But where is it written, face to face we have to be
For you to be a very good friend to me?




That little joke, or note, or even just a simple "Hi"
Could be like a ray of sunshine from the sky.



So, my online-pals, this is dedicated to you
For all the smiles you have made anew
May our friendship continue to grow
and the warmth we feel continue to flow.



"Good friends must not always be together; It is the feeling of oneness 
when distant That proves a lasting friendship".

----------


## raiazlan

*You're the one, who stole my heart,*

You're the one, who stole my heart,
Who can take my breath away.
You're the one, that makes me smile,
In everything you do and say.

You're the one, I'm dreaming of,
You are in my dreams every night.
You're the one, I want by my side,
So you can hold me so tight.

You're the one, I want in my arms,
To hold just you all night long.
You're the one, my passion burns for,
To show you our love is strong.

You're the one, Im longing for,
To always feel your tender touch.
You're the one, my heart belongs to.
Because, I love you so very much

----------


## raiazlan

*Like a dessert needs the water,*

Like a dessert needs the water,
Like a flower needs the rain,
My soul is thristy for your love,
My heart screams out your name.

Like a ship needs a sailor, 
Like the stars need the sky,
You brighten up my world,
Like the moon lights up the night.

Like a movie star loves fame,
Like a poor man needs money,
I need and long for your love,
For your as sweet as honey. 

When the twlight is fading,
And the sky is dark with blue,
Just remember this one thing,
Darlin, I really do need you.

I'm so proud I met you,
Would love to have you by my side,
And I just want you to know, 
You really light up my life.

----------


## raiazlan

*...You are in my hear...*

Every moment you r in my heart,
Each evening your image passes before my eyes,
Each night a flood of memories,
Comes to me and my mind,
In every breath I draw your fragrance
This gives me a fragrant message,
My heart sings your name,
You may wonder why I love you so!!! , cover it
And think me crazy,
But only those who are in love fully understand its meaning,
You continue to make me crazy,
By coming n my dreams,
Every night you are in my heart,

----------


## raiazlan

*Our eyes lock*

Our eyes lock 
and million emotions are stirred in me; 
Feeling of destiny and the thought 
that nothing so perfect could ever be. 
I talked to you just hours ago, 
and yet already I'm missing you; 
other than in fairy tales, 
could a love like this ever be true? 
The face I'd known for years 
is suddenly the face in all my dreams, 
and suddenly you've shown me that love 
is not just a storybook theme. 
Eyes that were not looking for it 
suddenly found a kindred heart, 
and now I'm missing a piece of me 
whenever we're apart. 
I'm a little scared 
because all of this is so new, 
and yet I've never felt so safe before 
as I do when I'm with you. 
Understanding this 
would be like trying to map out the stars, 
who knows what happens that moment 
when the distance is crossed between two hearts. 
All I know is that you're there 
in a place of me I didn't know there was; 
and although a word couldn't possibly describe this feeling, 
for lack of one I'll call it love.

----------


## raiazlan

*He is beautiful, so very beautiful*

He is beautiful, so very beautiful
Just like a winter's shining landscape,
As delicate as the petals of a daisy,
And as freely as the eagle soaring against the blue

His eyes are as mysterious as the calm sea
Everything about him is so very precious,
More precious than all the gems in the world
His soul is the essence of the sky and earth,
His feelings are a volcano that is yet to explode
His smile is the smile of lost innocence.

Pain vibrates deep inside of his gentle heart.
A lock shuts in the disturbed thoughts of his mind,
A mind with as many roads as the world has.
I look at him and I see a pure truth,
Like looking at a clear night sky,
Millions of stars twinkle within him.

He is beauty as I defined it,
He is perfect, his imperfections make him so.
He is my best friend, and I love him,
I love him although, not because.

And I would give up all the things which I  think are pretty
If only I can hold his beauty within me,
For he is everything in this world,
And I have found a world in him.

----------


## raiazlan

*He is beautiful, so very beautiful*

He is beautiful, so very beautiful
Just like a winter's shining landscape,
As delicate as the petals of a daisy,
And as freely as the eagle soaring against the blue

His eyes are as mysterious as the calm sea
Everything about him is so very precious,
More precious than all the gems in the world
His soul is the essence of the sky and earth,
His feelings are a volcano that is yet to explode
His smile is the smile of lost innocence.

Pain vibrates deep inside of his gentle heart.
A lock shuts in the disturbed thoughts of his mind,
A mind with as many roads as the world has.
I look at him and I see a pure truth,
Like looking at a clear night sky,
Millions of stars twinkle within him.

He is beauty as I defined it,
He is perfect, his imperfections make him so.
He is my best friend, and I love him,
I love him although, not because.

And I would give up all the things which I  think are pretty
If only I can hold his beauty within me,
For he is everything in this world,
And I have found a world in him.

----------


## raiazlan

*Love is..."*

love is how she look , 
and u can see it in her eyes, 
love is what u sat to lift her up, 
at just the right time, 
love is unpredictable in anyway u think of it, 
it grabs u by the neck and u cant never shake away from it, 
but in my case its diffrent, 
i could never shake away, 
cause baby everytime i see u 
all i wanna do is stay, 
kiss n touch in every way, 
all i wanna hear u say is that, 
u'll be mine till the day, 
that i'm departed from this place, 
and i'll always keep it true eit y, 
no matter what we goin through, 
nobody in the world can do the things that make me smile but u, 
and i'll love u everyday untill, 
my hair turns gray, 
and ask god if he can help me make it through another day, 
without u, 
untill the weekend, 
i know we'll meet again, 
but everyday that i'm not wit you bae', it feels like maybe ten, 
love is forever growing strong, 
love has made it'self a home, 
love is wonderfly the reason, 
y i sat and wrote this poem, 
let my pen bleed my heart, on the paper that i have, 
let my words flow like water, when i reach into your land, 
my bad got sidetracked, 
i cant help it, it's how i act, 
but nevertheless u smile and stilll love me to death 4 that, 
origanally , origanal words taht flow up out my mouth, 
no bittin aint got no time to be writtin peoples shit down, 
love has got a hold of us, 
u heard me write it's u and me, 
id trust u if u took my hand and ran if u blindfolded me, 
love...please stay true 2 me, 
i promise i want do u wrong, 
i love u babygirl,... i love u and i wanna make our hearts...1 home..

----------


## raiazlan

*All Friends are Not Forever*

Friends are who you need the most,
When times are not so right.
They come and go so frequently,
You hope you pick one right.

The right one listens with both ears,
And soothes your aching heart.
The right one never questions you,
When you seem to fall apart.

The friend for you is one who says,
"Be calm and let me help"
For there are some real bad days,
When life hits you below the belt.

All friends are not forever,
They are few and far between,
But the few true friends you do find,
Will never, ever leave.

----------


## raiazlan

*Innocent children of Iraq, America declared war...*

Innocent children of Iraq, America declared war...
They dropped bombs, more and more.

Innocent children of Iraq, they bombed with all their might
Missiles rained throughout the night.

Innocent children of Iraq, many people have died,
May Allah Ta'Ala grant them a stage in Jannah that is high
.
Innocent children of Iraq, never fear...
No matter what happens, Allah Ta'Ala is near.

Innocent children of Iraq, never abandon hope,
Continue to hold tight to Allah Ta'Ala's boundless Rope.

Innocent children of Iraq, keep that beautiful smile,
Many agree that this illegal war war vile.

Innocent children of Iraq, the Ummah is on your side,
Paradise we are promised if to His Laws we always abide
.
Innocent children of Iraq, please remain strong...
Allah Ta'Ala knows who is right and who is wrong.

----------


## raiazlan

*Will you ever?*

I don't think you will
ever fully understand
how you've touched my life
and made me who I am.

I don't think you could ever know
just how truly special you are
that even on the darkest nights
you are my brightest star.

I don't think you will ever fully comprehend
how you've made my dreams come true
or how you've opened my heart
to love and the wonders it can do.

You've allowed me to experience
something very hard to find
unconditional love that exists
in my body, soul, and mind.

I don't think you could ever feel
all the love I have to give
and I'm sure you'll never realize
you've been my will to live.

You are an amazing person
and without you I don't know where I'd be.
Having you in my life
completes and fulfills every part of me.

----------


## raiazlan

*To My Love*

I love you for your gentleness,
the softness of your warm caress,
the caring in your eyes I see
each time you soothe and comfort me.

I love you for your loyalty;
no matter what, you stick by me.
Through thick and thin, you're always there
to lend a hand, to show you care.

I love you for companionship;
you make life's quest a pleasant trip.
You walk beside me hand in hand;
my little quirks you understand.

I love you for your faults (they're few)
that make you human, and it's true
if not for them I'd surely know
you were an angel sent below.

I love you for your ardent fire,
your passion and your strong desire,
your kisses hot upon my lips,
the fever in your fingertips.

You make me soar above the moon
and keep my womanhood in tune.
I think of you, my heart takes wing,
because you are my everything.

----------


## raiazlan

TO MY LOVE
I love you for your gentleness,
the softness of your warm caress,
the caring in your eyes I see
each time you soothe and comfort me.

I love you for your loyalty;
no matter what, you stick by me.
Through thick and thin, you're always there
to lend a hand, to show you care.

I love you for companionship;
you make life's quest a pleasant trip.
You walk beside me hand in hand;
my little quirks you understand.

I love you for your faults (they're few)
that make you human, and it's true
if not for them I'd surely know
you were an angel sent below.

I love you for your ardent fire,
your passion and your strong desire,
your kisses hot upon my lips,
the fever in your fingertips.

You make me soar above the moon
and keep my womanhood in tune.
I think of you, my heart takes wing,
because you are my everything.

----------


## raiazlan

Do you know how I feel when you touch my heart
Can you hear me cry inside at your silent embrace
Do you see the fear I keep hidden away
Can you feel the pain I never show 
I can't help but smile when you touch my heart
You can't know the warmth it brings me
I can't bring myself to share the love
You can't see the hope in my soul 
If only I too touch your heart
I only try to ease your fears
If only I could help as much
I only wish I were as true 
Do you know you touch my heart
I love you being in my life
Do you feel the way I do
Do you know you touch my heart

----------


## raiazlan

I need to hold you
And trust you
And love you





You're My Inspiration
You know our love was meant to be
The kind of love that lasts forever 
And I want you here with me 
From tonight until the end of time 





You should know, everywhere I go 
You're always on my mind, in my heart 
In my soul 





You're the meaning in my life 
You're the inspiration 
You bring feeling to my life 
You're the inspiration 
Wanna have you near me 
I wanna have you hear me sayin' 
No one needs you more than I need you 





And I know, yes I know that it's plain to see 
We're so in love when we're together 
Now I know that I need you here with me 
From tonight until the end of time 





You should know, everywhere I go 
Always on my mind, in my heart 
In my soul 





You're the meaning in my life 
You're the inspiration 
You bring feeling to my life 
You're the inspiration 
Wanna have you near me 
I wanna have you hear me sayin' 
No one needs you more than I need you 





You're the meaning in my life 
You're the inspiration 
You bring feeling to my life 
You're the inspiration 
Wanna have you near me 
I wanna have you hear me sayin' 
No one needs you more than I need you

----------


## raiazlan

I FORGOT... 

I forgot what life is all about ... 

I forgot what it meant to cry ... 

I forgot that pretending to be happy 
doesn't make you happy ... 

And that pretending to be smart 
doesn't make you smart . 

I forgot that you can't just forget the past 
in fear of the future ... 

I forgot that you can't control 
falling in love .. 

And that you can't make yourself 
fall in love . 

and if you really do fall in love, 
then you can't make yourself fall 
OUT of love . 

I learned that I can love ... 

I learned that it's okay to mess up 

And it's okay to ask for help . 

And it's okay to feel like hell . 

I learned it's okay to complain and whine 
to all your friends for a whole day ... 

I've learnt that sometimes the things 
you want most, 
you just can't have. 

I've learnt that the greatest thing 
about life isn't the parties or the hook-ups 

It's the friendships, 
which means taking chances ... 


I've learnt that sometimes, 
the things we want to forget, 
are the things that 
we most need to talk about .. 

I've learnt that letters from friends 
are the most important things 
and 
that sending cards to friends 
makes you feel better. 


But basically, 

I've just learnt that my friends, 
both old and new, 
are the most important people to me 
in the entire world ... 

AND . 

without them, 
I wouldn't be who I am today ... 


So, 
this is a 
thank you 
to all of my friends .. 
for always being there.

----------


## raiazlan

WHAT'S LOVE? 

Love is a thing shared by two
Love is what you feel for me and you
Love is precious when its shared
Love is danger when its dared

Love wanders and searches for the one
Love plays and just do it for fun
Love lets you hear love songs to emote
Love lets you make sweet poems & a quote

Love makes the world go around
Love makes us happy if the one we love
is finally found
Love turns the world upside down
Love cheers us never with a frown

Love makes you cry
Love sacrifices and says goodbye
Love has its own reason and time
Love can make someone you love "mine"

Love makes a person kiss
Love makes a person miss
Love is experienced by all
Love conquers when you fall

----------


## raiazlan

I promise you 
I will never hurt you. 
I will treat you right.
I will always listen.
I will always respect you.
I'll show you love.
I'll give you patience.
I will be your friend.

----------


## raiazlan

I've never done anything
That would ever bring a tear to your eye
I've never crossed the line
Or needed an alibi to cover up a lie
But darling I'll admit
There've been times when I could have
The thing that kept me strong
Is the one thing that is always on my mind
When I think about cheatin'
I just think about you leavin'
And how my world would fall to pieces
If I tossed your love away
Even when I'm tempted by some stranger
Oh there's never any danger
I just think about you leavin'
When I think about cheatin'
There was a time in Abilene
When he said all the things I wanted to hear
It was hard to turn him down
Between the champagne and the sound of whispers in my ear
But it just took one two-step with someone, and I was missing you
He never had a chance, cause I broke up the dance
Before the song was through.

----------


## raiazlan

You said we would stay together
We'd always walk side by side
Yet you have left me here alone
All these tears for you I've cried 
Open your eyes and look around
Right next to your lonely shadow
I've been here since you left
How could I have ever let you go?
Trying to keep up with you
You walked way too fast for me
My life on earth yet incomplete
With you gone my world is empty 
Time stood still for me like my heart
Our dreams couldn't turn to reality
Though we can't touch anymore
You know, you've got to live for me
When your heart stopped,so did I
How I miss the touch of your hands
Feelings of being held in your arms
Living without you I can't stand
Feel me from these frames on wall
Speak to me every night and day
Your love for me would never fall
As within your arms forever I'll stay
Until the day you come for me
Please stay with me in my heart
Let me feel your love again
Keep me from falling apart 
Your heartbeats are breaths i take
Your tears just pass my lips by
Touch your heart to feel my love
Flow with destiny, never ask why?

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

If you have a dream




 If You Have A Dream Don't wait for some distant day to come,
it may be too late before you've even begun.
Not everyone will agree with all you decide. 
Be true to yourself first and foremost.
The only important thing in life is what you do
with the time you spend here on earth. 
Don't be afraid to follow your desires,
they are not silly nor selfish.
Take the time and do what makes you feel alive. 
Leave your fears and regrets in the past,
for this is where they belong.
Don't cloud today with things that can't be undone. 
You have no more control over yesterday or tomorrow,
than you do the raging of your passions.
Do not quiet these dreams nor quench your desires. 
For if you do, your journey is ended.
You have only today to begin anew and follow your dreams.
For in the end all we have are our memories. 
When the twilight comes to us, let there be,
No excuses, no explanations, no regrets!

----------


## raiazlan

The Mistake You Cannot Forget

You say you cannot forget
And you aren't ready to forgive
But I need your friendship
More than you'll even know
I need you there to live



Without you by my side today
Life's been going, oh so slow
I miss your calls
Our endless talks
The places we would go



You can't even bear to look at me,
And I know my mistake
For because of one night,
And a few thoughtless actions,
When you saw me you ran and hid



I know we cannot take it back
As much as we would like to
But we could forget
And start all over
Just friends, that's me and you



If time is what you need,
Then I guess that's what you'll get
But I need you there for me soon,
My friend,
I hope you will forget.

----------


## raiazlan

Dreams, Wishes, and Tears

If dreams were given to a lonely man
and a lonely man's dreams came true,
I'd force myself to sleep all the time
just so I could dream of you

If wishes were given to a lonely man
and I was given just two,
I'd wish for you to always love me
and the other I'd give to you

If my tears could write a love song
I'd write a love song for you,
It would explain just how I feel inside
and how much I love you too

But, dreams are only dreams
and wishes seldom come true,
My tears can't write a love song,
but when they fall, they fall for you

----------


## raiazlan

When I Think About Cheating

I've never done anything
That would ever bring a tear to your eye
I've never crossed the line
Or needed an alibi to cover up a lie
But darling I'll admit
There've been times when I could have
The thing that kept me strong
Is the one thing that is always on m

When I think about cheatin'
I just think about you leavin'
And how my world would fall to pieces
If I tossed your love away
Even when I'm tempted by some stranger
Oh there's never any danger
I just think about you leavin'
When I think about cheatin'
There was a time in Abilene
When he said all the things I wanted to hear
It was hard to turn him down
Between the champagne and the sound of whispers in my ear
But it just took one two-step with someone, and I was missing you
He never had a chance, cause I broke up the dance
Before the song was through.

----------


## raiazlan

Thank you for each moment, spent together,

each thought and word shared.

Thank you for being honest,
even when it would have
been easier not to be!

Thank you for each tear you've turned
to laughter, for each heartache
you've turned to joy!

Thank you for making me feel beautiful,
inside and out.

Thank you for lifting me beyond my
insecurities with your words
of confidence and praise!

Thank you for accepting me as I am
and for overlooking the
faults I know I have..

Thank you for being the person
that you are, and for helping me
to be the person I have become,

Thank you for loving me, as I love you...

----------


## raiazlan

How do i
Get through one night without you
If I had to live without you
What kind of life would that be? 
Oh i, I need you in my arms
Need you to hold
Your my world my heart my soul
If you ever leave
Baby you would take away everything good in my life.
And tell me now
How do I live without you
I want to know
How do I breathe without you
If you ever go
How do I ever, ever survive? 
How do i
How do i
Oh how do I live? .




Without you
There'd be no sun in my sky
There would be no love in my life
There would be no world left for me
And i
Baby I dont know what I would do
I'd be lost if I lost you
If you ever leave
Baby you would take away everything real in my life



And tell me now
How do I live without you
I want to know
How do I breathe without you
If you ever go
How do I ever, ever survive? 
How do i
How do i
Oh how do I live? ...


If you ever leave
Baby you would take away everything
Need you with me
Baby coz you know your everything good in my life


And tell me now
How do I live without you
I want to know
How do I breathe without you
If you ever go
How do I ever, ever survive? 
How do i
How do i
Oh how do I live


How do I live without you
How do I live without you baby...
How do I live...

----------


## raiazlan

You're my peace of mind
In this crazy world
You're everything I've tried to find
Your love is pearl
You're my Mona Lisa
You're my rainbow sky
And only my prayer is that you reallise...
You'll always be beautiful in my eyes






The world will trun 
And the season will change
And all the lesson we will learn
Will be beautiful and strange
We'll have our fill of tears
Our share of sighs
My only prayer is that you reallize...
You'll be beautiful in my eyes






There are lines upon my face
From a lifetime of smiles
And when the time comes to embrace
For one long last while
We can laugh about
How time really flies
We won't say goodbye
Cause' true love never dies...
You'll always be beautiful in my eyes






Wou will always be 
Beautiful in my eyes
And the passing years will show
That you will only grow
Ever more beautiful in my eyes

----------


## raiazlan

Love in a tear
If you were a tear in the rain pouring
Down on me I'd be standing there
And let you wash away my fears
If you were a tear glimmering in my soul 
I'd not hold you back I'd let you take control 

If you were a tear in the wind ever blowing 
My hair and in my face I'd breathe you in
So you'll fill me up and be a part of me
It's love in a tear anyone can see and feel 
Cause together we are one and meant to be

If you were a tear running down my cheek
I'd neither let you stop nor let you go

You are a release form the hurt so to speak 
At last Feeling free to live the life we seek
Loving and living life, giving endlessly
Just you and me forever in harmony

----------


## raiazlan

I wasn't searching to end this hurting

But out of nowhere you made me feel

I cried about it I lied about it

I tried to doubt this could be real

You've touched me far to deep

For this to be denied

Only my fear stands in our way







Send me a lover someone to believe in

Please send me someone I can hold

Baby now Send me a lover

A new beginning

Someone to take away the cold

And give me back whatI've been missing

All the love that waits inside your heart







It still astounds me the way you found me

 It's almoust to good to be ture

From the first meeting I had the feeling

The rest of my life I'd spend with you

I just can't turn my back on what I know is ture

 I'm into you in every way






Send me a lover someone to believe in

Please send me someone i can hold

Baby now Send me a lover

A new beginning

Someone to take away the cold

And give me back what I've been missing

All the love that waits inside your heart






I thought love was only a word that I would never feel

All the passion that I hold insidewas just a dream

Out of your heart you spoke to me A that I'd imagined

And I've fallen so in love with you







Send me a lover  someone to believe in

Please send me someone I can hold

Baby now Send me a lover

A new beginning

Someone to take away the cold

And give me back what I've been missing

All the love that waits inside your heart

----------


## raiazlan

It's sometimes hard to find
The words I want to say
To let you know that
I care for you more each day







I know you'll understand
As you always do
Just how hard it is for me
To say the right words to you






I love everything that 
You say and do
There really isn't anything
I don't love in you






So I'll make it really easy
With words that I first find
Everything about you
Really blows my mind!
City Of Love

----------


## raiazlan

People are unreasonable, illogical and self-centered.
Love them Anyway!

If you do good, people will accuse you of selfish, 
Ulterior motives.
Do good Anyway!

If you are successful, you will win false friends 
And true enemies.
Succeed Anyway!

The good you do today will be forgotten tomorrow.
Do Good Anyway!

Honesty and frankness will make you vulnerable.
Be honest and frank Anyway!

The biggest person with the biggest ideas can be
Shot down by the person with the smallest mind.
Think Big Anyway!

What you spend years building may
Be destroyed overnight.
Build Anyway!

People really need help
But may attack if you help them.
Help Anyway!

Give the world the best you have
And you might get kicked in the teeth.
Give the Best You Have Anyway!

----------


## raiazlan

Close Your Eyes

I can't be with you today
but if you close your eyes and think;
I'll be beside you in the kitchen
wearing your shirt - standing by the sink.

I'll be with you in the bedroom
waiting quietly on your bed;
Just close your eyes and think of me,
relive those memories in your head.

I'll stand by you in the bathroom,
an unlikely place to meet;
I'll smile at you so playfully
as I let you brush my teeth.

I'll be your light in the darkness,
shining steady through and through;
You only have to watch it glow
to know I think of you.

I'll be the music that you listen to,
I'll be there in every song:
I'll laugh with you and sing with you,
and comfort you when your day's gone wrong.

I'll be the wind that ruffles your hair,
I'll be that warm embrace;
I'll be the hand on your shoulder,
I'll be the tender touch on your face.

I'll be the clock gently ticking,
reminding you of the times;
We've shut the rest of the world outside
we're in our own world - yours and mine.

I'll be the moon as it dances
on the water cold and still;
For I have loved you always
and I know I always will.

Though you may not see me physically
as you live your life today;
Just close your eyes and think of me
I will not be far away.

----------


## raiazlan

I never asked
For a blessing like you.
Like I've spoken to God
And my wishes came true.

I asked for a person
To love and to hold.
To be loyal and faithful
Not angry and cold.

God placed you on Earth
As I quested to find,
The one who would be there
So sweet and so kind.

In my wildest dreams
I would have denied.
That something so perfect
Could at all be supplied.

You have such a sweet face
But you are so much more.
You're my friend and I love you.
Your flaws I ignore.

With this small, simple statement
I give you and pray,
That you'll love me forever,
And forever you'll stay.

----------


## raiazlan

I truly love you, this I know,
And what we have... continues to grow.
Every day we share is great;
To see you again, I can hardly wait!
We used to be friends, and it was lots of fun 
I sometimes miss those days- a ton!
But, to ever think that you were the one...
That was something I would never have done.

It's kinda weird, but in a good way,
I feel like we began just yesterday. 
I am sometimes confused, which I know hurts you,
And that is the last thing I want to do!
But I am still young and so are you,
The road will be bumpy but true love will see us through.

I write these poems to express how I feel. 
I know this we share is something real.
There is a chance we will eventually end,
And that is not on what we depend.
It is not discussed between the two of us,
Because it is not what we feel we should do,

If we ever do part from each other,
I know I will, still, never lose you.
We will always be just as close, if not more,
'Cause what you are to me is so different than before.
You have stayed by me in really hard times, 
I'll never thank you enough,
You know some days are still really rough.

I will always be here, if you just need a friend,
I know you do not always understand me,
But I know when it comes to us,
you cannot help but see.
Your heart will never be blind to you,
this you know is true,
And right now, my heart tells me... I love you!

----------


## raiazlan

Expression for me is something hard to do.
I am still finding answers 
to all of the uncertainties in life.
And then one day I met you.
You bring a smile to my face,
A brightness to my life,
And meaning to my soul.

When I hear your voice
My heart begins to palpitate. 
When I look into your eyes
I feel butterflies.
I never knew what expression was.
You have taught me the meaning.
You are a person that will always
have a place in my heart.

I may not know what love is 
But I know what I truly feel.
You inspire me.
Your wisdom, love, and friendship
Is something that is so real.
Your words touch my heart.
I trust everything you say.
You do not let me feel unnoticed
And you brighten up my day.

----------


## raiazlan

Pressed between the pages of time 
Like an ancient nursery rhyme 
Now lies the Rose of lavender 
Gently touching, my love's adornment, 
Sprinkles of blood sprung by the thorn. 



My love kissed this rose with her lips 
Pierced by the same thorn, her blood drips 
The blood-red Rose of lavender 
Colors anew, our blood mingled 
Spirits were felt while I tingled. 



Where now have my sweetheart's lips gone?
Coloring time of distant dawn 
Fading the Rose of lavender 
Her lips chase each sunsets new day 
Long ago my love passed away. 



Together, our love pledged that night 
Halos flew from the stars so bright 
I love my Rose of lavender
Our blood mingles, never to part 
Her restless love bleeds in my heart. 



Every Little Smile can touch Somebody's heartMay U find hundreds of reasons to smile today andMay U be the reason for Someone else to smile always!Keep Smiling!! Spread the Killer Smile!!

----------


## raiazlan

Close Your Eyes

I can't be with you today
but if you close your eyes and think;
I'll be beside you in the kitchen
wearing your shirt - standing by the sink.

I'll be with you in the bedroom
waiting quietly on your bed;
Just close your eyes and think of me,
relive those memories in your head.

I'll stand by you in the bathroom,
an unlikely place to meet;
I'll smile at you so playfully
as I let you brush my teeth.

I'll be your light in the darkness,
shining steady through and through;
You only have to watch it glow
to know I think of you.

I'll be the music that you listen to,
I'll be there in every song:
I'll laugh with you and sing with you,
and comfort you when your day's gone wrong.

I'll be the wind that ruffles your hair,
I'll be that warm embrace;
I'll be the hand on your shoulder,
I'll be the tender touch on your face.

I'll be the clock gently ticking,
reminding you of the times;
We've shut the rest of the world outside
we're in our own world - yours and mine.

----------


## raiazlan

If I Could Make A Wish

If I could make a wish
And have it last forever and a day,
I would take you in my arms
And this is where I'd stay..
For there's no one else I know
That holds my heart like you,
And I know someday, baby,
You'll realize this is true.

If I could make a wish
Your lips would be on mine,
I'd slowly sip and savor you
Like only the finest wine.
For there's no one else I know
That gives me so much pleasure,
And I know someday, baby,
You'll see that you're my treasure.

If I could make a wish
Our bodies would unite,
There's nothing I'd love more
Than making love all night.
For there's no one else I know
Who gives me passion like you do,
And I know someday, baby,
All my wishes will come true.

If I could make a wish
I'd start by making things right,
I'd take away all your doubts,
And hold you through the night.
For there's no one else I know
That means as much you see,
And I know someday, baby,
You'll learn to trust in me.

If I could make a wish.
It would be just you and me,
No worries in the world,
Just happy as can be.
For there's no one else I know
Who with me, makes the perfect rhyme,
And I know someday, baby,
In another place in time.

If I could make a wish
I'd go to the next lifetime to be with you,
I know that you're my soulmate,
There's no doubt I know it's true.
For there's no one else I know
That is my destiny,
I know I'm meant for you,
And I know you're meant for me.

----------


## raiazlan

I cried on your strong shoulders
In a lonely dark night of winter
You wiped out all my cold tears
And made a strong promise


"I hate tears ; I really do my angel
Will never let you cry anymore"
Still it echoes inside of my ears
The deep voice of my prince


But today I saw in your eyes
Two hidden tears that sparkle
Covering sharp masculine eyes
You failed to hide it from me


"No anxiety towards death" you said
And I know, you really mean it
"But I cant leave you alone" you added
 No My love I'll be always with you


( I keep your fragrance in me
I keep your love in my soul... )

----------


## raiazlan

I am jealous

I am jealous - Oh yes I am 

I am jealous of the black stray cat
that roams the streets of Makkah
because that is its home


I am jealous - Oh yes I am

I am jealous of the colorful pigeons
that fly about Haram all day
because that is where they live

I am jealous - Oh yes I am 

I am jealous of the frail brown cat
that strolls into the Kabah
without being scared
because it is in Allahs house

I am jealous - Oh yes I am 

I am jealous of the flying ababeel
circling in and out of Haram
because they are the proud defenders of the Kabah

I am jealous - Oh yes I am

And am I not jealous
of the people of Makkah?
Oh yes I am!
I am jealous
because I want to go and live there
and I want to stay
because I long for a home there
for a life there I pray.

----------


## raiazlan

If Only You Knew







If only you knew

how my heart overflows with love for you

If only you could see

the way you fill my hopes and dreams





You're the owner of my heart

the ruler supreme

Even in the dark of night

I've only to think about you

to feel your loving light

and from this world I drift

feeling as if





I'll never touch the ground again

If only you knew

If only you could guess

how I hear your voice when others speak

for you hold the key to my happiness

and it's always you my soul seeks





If only you could feel

how your very presence

has the power to heal

all the wounds inside me





You've made me abandon

the pain of yesterday

and you've shown me

that the past can no longer

stand in the way

of what I hope to achieve

If only you knew






If only you could realize

the way you've shown me

that it's better to give

than to take and whatever I do

I do for your sake







I'm willing to give you my all

and expect nothing in return

But, oh how I yearn for you

if only you knew

----------


## raiazlan

"I Want To Know"

I want to know, when day is done,
That life has been worth living,
That I have brought somebody joy
Through kind, unselfish giving.

I want to feel, when evening falls
and shadows quickly lengthen
That I have made somebody glad,
Some weakness I have strengthened.

I want to know that come what may
I've left some cheer and gladness;
I want to feel at close of day
I've banished someone's sadness

----------


## raiazlan

We Were There

It was such a dream -
We were there
I felt you breathing
I danced in your eyes
I stroked your lips
I stole a kiss

It was such a feeling -
We were there
Oh so warm inside and out
I laughed with you
I talked with you
I touched you
I hugged you

Our souls were together
We were there
Angels danced
Stars twinkled a little brighter
The moon smiled at us
The world stopped

No one can understand -
We were there
We became one
for a moment in time
We are now a part of each other
for a lifetime

It was the sweetest of sweet -
We were there
I took a part of you to keep
I gave you a part of me to keep
We gave each other a dream
We were there

----------


## raiazlan

I promise you 
I will never hurt you. 
I will treat you right.
I will always listen.
I will always respect you.
I'll show you love.
I'll give you patience.
I will be your friend

----------


## raiazlan

Me and You

When I first talked to you
I felt like I had known you forever,
telling you my problems
and what I didn't want ever.

You listened to me
I bet you thought I'd never end,
who would have thought
we would be the best of friends.

Over a period of time,
I got to know the real you.
A guy so charming and gentle,
with a heart so true.

You've survived your life
with me by your side.
I told you I'd never leave
because of the feelings I have inside.

There was a time
I wanted to explore,
what would have happened
if I would only open the door.

I know you
like no one I have ever known,
and sometimes I wonder
what do I do when we're alone?

So I have decided
time answers all.
If it is meant to be
time will remove the wall.

Standing between us,
holding us back,
allowing us to feel
It's the relationship that we lack.

I love the way we are together,
you can always make me smile.
Will it ever really be forever?
I guess I will have to wait awhile.

Time will reveal, what lies ahead
but always remember
what I have said.
Meeting you has changed my life
and I really love you so,
the feelings I feel for you
I am never letting go.
Remember me always
and I will too.

I will always think of
me and you.

----------


## raiazlan

A PROMISE TO YOU

You are wonderful to me, 
I'm glad you are my friend.
Hopefully forever,
Until the end.

You make me feel special
With all that you do 
It makes me feel so lucky,
Every time I'm around you.

You are there for me,
Through good and bad.
It makes me happy,
Like I could never be sad.

I just want to thank you,
For everything you do.
I promise someday,
I'll do the same for you. 
FRIENDS ARE LIKE ANGELS

Our friends are like angels,
Who brighten our days,
In all kinds of wonderful, 
Magical ways.

Their thoughtfulness comes,
As a gift from above, 
And we feel we are surrounded,
By warm, caring love.

Like upside-down rainbows,
Their smiles bring the sun,
And they fill ho-hum moments, 
With laughter and fun.

Friends are like angels,
Without any wings, 
Blessing our lives,
With the most precious things.
SOMEONE THERE FOR YOU

Someone you can believe in; 
Someone who is there for you,
Reminding you to have faith in yourself.
Someone who inspires you to follow your heart,
Someone who looks forward to spending time with you; 
Someone who gives you support, and
Helps you achieve, so that 
You can spread your wings and soar.
Someone who offers you advice,
Who gives you a piece of mind,
And a sense of pride; 
Someone who will listen,
And help you through hard times,
Drying your tears;
So that all your fears disappear into the night. 
Do you have such a friend?
If not, remember,
Someone is always there for you.
And that someone is me.
NEVER

Never say we are good friends, 
If you really don't care.
Never talk about feelings,
If they aren't really there.
Never take my hand,
If you are going to break my heart.
Never say you are going to,
If you don't plan to start. 
Never look into my eyes,
If all you do is lie.
Never say hello,
If you really mean goodbye. 
The only thing that could make me do,
Is cry. 
MY OATH TO YOU

When you are sad, I will dry your tears.
When you are scared, I will comfort your fears.
When you are worried, I will give you hope. 
When you are confused, I will help you cope. 
And when you are lost, and can't see the light,
I shall be your shining star, ever so bright.
This is my oath, I pledge till the end.
"Why?" You may ask, because you are my friend.

----------


## raiazlan

Friendship may be a simple thing
but lots of love, it can bring

Things to share and talk about
It's something you just can't do without

All your life, friendship lasts
through the years, You'll look back

Remembering the laughs and happy times
Along With The Cries And Sorry Sighs

Friendship can never come apart
Especially when it's straight from the heart

Friendships don't die, they continue to grow
so be sure to cherish the friendships you know.

----------


## raiazlan

Hand In Hand

Laying underneath the stars,
On a warm silent night.
Your arms are wrapped around me,
And everything feels right.

You kiss me sweet and softly,
I feel your warm gentle touch,
You help me feel protected
Under the sweet night sky rush.

My world before me is perfect.
There's nowhere else I want to be,
Except laying underneath the stars
Hand in hand, you and me.

Just when everything is perfect,
And you seem so delicately sweet,
A rush of wind comes past me
As I'm swept beneath my feet.

Nothing could be more right,
There's nowhere else I want to be.
Let's take a walk my only love,
Hand in hand, you and me.

----------


## raiazlan

If there is a future there is time for mending- 
Time to see your troubles coming to an ending. 

Life is never hopeless however great your sorrow- 
If you're looking forward to a new tomorrow.

If there is time for wishing then there is time for hoping-
When through doubt and darkness you are blindly groping.

Though the heart be heavy and hurt you may be feeling- 
If there is time for praying there is time for healing. 

So if through your window there is a new day breaking-
Thank God for the promise, though mind and soul be aching, 

If with harvest over there is grain enough for gleaning-
There is a new tomorrow and life still has meaning.

----------


## raiazlan

Forever in my heart, 
I hear you calling to me, 
And I'm standing by you 
Holding your hand. 

Yes forever in my heart, 
Through each lonely night, 
I'm kissing your lips, 
Holding you tight. 

Pain and sorrow vanished, 
The moment you entered 
thru loves open door, 
To live forever in my heart. 

I can hear your voice 
whispering my name, 
Oh darling since I met you 
my world has changed. 

No more loneliness 
or crying myself to sleep, 
My heart is yours to keep, 
You are forever in my heart. 

Please never doubt my love 
or the way I feel for you, 
Just remember my darling 
You are forever in my heart

----------


## raiazlan

Loves little surprises bring us joy each new day
Little joys, whether a new babies birth we pray
Or a new romance, one that sweeps you off your feet
Meeting that special person that makes your life complete
Sun or rain theres always beauty within the rainbow

----------


## raiazlan

Have you ever watched kids 
On a merry-go-round, 
Or listened to rain slapping the ground? 
Ever followed a butterfly's erratic flight, 
Or gazed at the sun into the fading night? 

You better slow down, 
Don't dance so fast. 
Time is short, 
The music won't last. 

Do you run through each day on the fly, 
When you ask "How are you?" 
Do you hear the reply? 
When the day is done, 
Do you lie in your bed, 
With the next hundred chores, 
Running through your head? 

You better slow down, 
Don't dance so fast. 
Time is short, the music won't last. 

Ever told your child, 
We'll do it tomorrow, 
And in your haste, not seen his sorrow? 
Ever lost touch, 
Let a good friendship die, 
Because you never had time, 
To call and say "hi". 

You better slow down, 
Don't dance so fast. 
Time is short, the music won't last. 

When you run so fast to get somewhere, 
You miss half the fun of getting there. 
When you worry and hurry through your day, 
It is like an unopened gift thrown away. 

Life is not a race, 
So take it slower. 
Hear the music, before the song is over. 
~Author Unknown~

----------


## raiazlan

A Special World

A special world for you and me
A special bond one cannot see
It wraps us up in its cocoon
And holds us fiercely in its womb.

Its fingers spread like fine spun gold
Gently nestling us to the fold
Like silken thread it holds us fast
Bonds like this are meant to last.

And though at times a thread may break
A new one forms in its wake
To bind us closer and keep us strong
In a special world, where we belong.

----------


## raiazlan

!!*!!Perfect Love Perfect Friend!!*!! 


I know the joy that comes from
feeling closer to someone
than I've ever felt before.
Because you are my love,
I know the passion of wanting
to share everything I have,
everything I am with you
and only you.
Because you are my friend,
I know that I can count on you
to hold my hand
through the rough times
and to be there
to share the good times, too.
Because you are my friend,
I'll always have someone
to make me smile;
just when I need it most,
to encourage me when I'm feeling
confused or doubtful.
And I know that I must be
one of the luckiest people
in the world
to have someone like you-
the perfect love,
the perfect friend.

----------


## raiazlan

" Death Is Not Da Greatest Loss In Life...
Da Greatest Loss ...

When Relationship Dies Inside Us,
While V R Alive "

----------


## raiazlan

Relation Is... ...

When Some 1 Hurt U,but U Dont Hurt Back...

When Some 1 Shouts At U,but U Dont Shout Back... ...

But ...when Some 1 Needs U


U Always Come Back

----------


## raiazlan

Sun Rise... ...


The grey began to fade,
As the colours filled the sky,
The chill began to warm,
As the sun began to rise.

A lost girl found direction,
As the eastern orb rose high,
The dark sky turned to blue,
Like the colour of his eyes.

Dark turned to light,
Grey turned to blue,
Lost became found,
That's when I met you.

----------


## raiazlan

They happening

They happening, the days and months; 

The flag of love, the higher the izo. 

More elevates my illusions universe; 

Climbing: in the air heavenly 


I am walking, your idyll 

Escalo your infinite more rungs 

Where glimpse the light of your lashes 

To be more literary you vertigo. 

En.



I footpath, allele your eyes; 

The most romantic of your charms. 

Anyone who does not leave your secrets die, 

By pursued your magic fairy.



Never mind that every day this far. 

Yes in that light you invoke serpentine 

To be my kingdom fantastic. 

The threshold celestial my mirrors.

----------


## raiazlan

Found You

Somehow in this great big world
I found my way to you
My friend across the computer lines
my heart, my soul, that's who.

You try to make me smile
with the mail you send my way.
You never fail to drop a line
each and every day.

Whenever I have hurried home
with something, I must share,
I find it just so comforting
that you are always there.

Encouragement you give me
and a friendship that is true.
I'm glad my soul while reaching out
found someone like you...

----------


## raiazlan

Promise Yourself


Promise yourself to be so strong that nothing can
disturb your peace of mind.

To talk health, happiness, and prosperity to
every person you meet.

To make all your friends feel like there is
something in them.

To look at the sunny side of everything and make your
optimism come true.

To think only of the best, to work only for the best,
and expect only the best.

To be just as enthusiastic about the success of others
as you are about your own.

To forget the mistakes of the past and press on the
greater achievements of the future.

To wear a cheerful countenance at all times and give
every living person you meet a smile.

To give so much time to the improvement of yourself
that you have no time to criticize others.

To be too large for worry, too noble for anger, and too
strong for fear, and to happy to permit the
presence of trouble.

----------


## raiazlan

Is it any wonder
That the world is filled with pain.
When man sets aside its beauty
For his own material gain?
Is it any wonder
That lovers' hearts grow dim.
When they do not hold in honor
The love that's found within?
Is it any wonder
That the homeless often fail.
When they're forced out of house and home
To seek another trail?
Is it any wonder
That nature falls to ruin and rubble.
Because we drain it thoughtlessly
Allowing it to crumble?
Is it any wonder
That children go astray.
Because we did not take the time
To show them the proper way?
Is it any wonder
That evil's strong and bold.
When we can't see any goodness
And we let our hearts grow cold?
Is it any wonder
That friendships die and fade.
When we forget the reasons
Why they first were made?
Is it any wonder
Our world has been polluted.
When we we allow our industries
To strip it and permute it?
Is it any wonder
There's so much grief and sorrow.
That we don't even seem to care
What will take place tomorrow?
Is it any wonder
We see no value in our brothers.
And we hold ourselves too far above
The many needs of others?
Is it any wonder
Our world is like it is.
When all we do is grumble
And no action do we give?
Is it any wonder
We wait in fear of Judgment Day.
When we do the things we do
Then forget the way to pray?
~Mubeen Meo~

----------


## raiazlan

Good friends are hard to find.
 Good friends are easy to love.
 Good friends are presents that
 last forever and that feel
 like gifts from above

 Good friends are one in a million.
 Good friends are stories to share.
 Good friends know the path to your
 happiness, and they walk with you
 all the way there.

 Good friends are lives overlapping.
 Good friends are laughter and tears.
 Good friends are emotions so deep
 that the trust just keeps growing
 over the years.

 Good friends are hard to find.
 Good friends are easy to adore.
 And you've been
 such a good friend to me
 ...that I could ask
 for nothing more.

 Thanks for Being
 Such a Wonderful Friends
 SWEET FRIENDS !!!
------------ --------- --------- ---------

----------


## raiazlan

I'm lost without you

At first we loved, but not again.
We met at the mall,
and we talked ever since.
We stood starring at each other,
I wondered the time, we'd
Stand together. Holding hands
as we walk down the street,
I wondered when our lips
Would meet.
My heart is broken, u seem
to ignore, The pain I
have, when u left me sore.
Our love was strong In which now your
heart is blind to see, now I feel
that your love has forgotten
completely about me.
Well all in all I'm heartbroken
Without u by my side,
I wish we could love each
other like we did that one time.

----------


## raiazlan

I can't live without you.
I would breathe the air,
and my heart would beat,
but I would not feel the joy of life.
My dreams would be lost
like a leaf carted away by a storm.
I would gaze at the stars
without appreciating the
way they light up the sky.
I would pass the roses in bloom
without noticing their beauty.
I would no longer look forward
to each sunset and each dawn.
I would be broken,
never to be mended again.
Winter would own my heart;
its icy breath would steal
the warmth in my soul,
because I could not smile
without your love.
I could not know laughter
or happiness.
If you were lost to me,
I'd have no reason to try,
no reason to be.
You are my prayer,
my shelter from
hopelessness and despair,
my sunshine, my light,
my lazy days,
my peaceful nights,
and only you can keep the
spark in my soul burning bright.

----------


## raiazlan

Love is a Rose


hat blooms in the garden of the heart.
Precious and prized,
it comes in infinite varieties;
Yet each new love is fresh and unique.
There has never been
nor ever will be a love just like it.
Love is rooted in caring,
Nourished by sharing and warmed by kindness
from the promise of a budding love,
to the glory of full blown love.
Every unfolding moment of love
has a beauty all its own.
Love takes tending.
It may need weeding or pruning
to grow stronger.
Love can hold pain, too,
With thorns of misunderstanding or absence;
But still, with careful nurturing,
Love can find its way over
and around or through all obstacles.
Love transforms the heart, holding love;
For however long or brief a time,
calls forth what is deepest,
truest and best in the heart.
Every heart touched by love is reborn,
Filled with the miracle of new life.
Love blooms forever in springtime hearts.
That what love mean to me
an love also can hurt your heart

----------


## raiazlan

*Candle of Love...*

Candle of Love...








Few people come into our lives
and make everything shine,
but you're one of those
rare and splendid jewels
who makes the whole world bright.
When I was sad, you made me smile.
When I was alone and blue,
you were there for me,
and you made me feel strong enough
to accomplish anything.
Because I appreciate
the many things you do,
more than words could say,
I'm sending you the Candle of Love,
and hoping you receive
many blessings from above.

----------


## raiazlan

Hidden Letter...
 

I wrote a love letter,
just for you,
describing what
I yearn to do.
Then I sealed it
up real tight,
in hopes that you'd find it
by tonight.
I hid it carefully,
you see,
in a place that's special
to you and me.
If you find it,
let me know
when the stars
begin to glow.

----------


## raiazlan

I am Thankful ...
I am Thankful ...
I can walk.
There are those who have never taken their first step.
I Am Thankful...
I can see the beauty all around me.
There are those whose world is always dark.
I Am Thankful ...
I can hear music playing.
There are those who entire life has been spent in silence.
I Am Thankful...
My heart can be broken.
There are those who are so hardened they cannot be touched.
I Am Thankful ...
I can move about freely and express my beliefs.
There are those who live in constant fear.
I Am Thankful ...
I have been loved.
There are those for whom no one has ever cared.
I Am Thankful...
I can work.
There are those who have to depend on others for even their most basic needs.
I Am Thankful...
For the opportunity to help others.
There are those who have not been so abundantly blessed as I.

----------


## raiazlan

Earth Shaking Hug...






Someone thought that you could use an
earth-shaking hug.
Please press the button to receive your hug.
If you need another hug,
please press the button again.

----------


## raiazlan

Some people come and go in our lives,
like passing ships, nameless faces or forgotten dreams,
never meant to be part of our lives, but they are.
Kindred spirits who come into our world,
they touch our hearts and make a difference in our lives.
They give us the gift of friendship so that we are not alone.
Friends share simple, ordinary times in our lives,
moments that become memories that stay in our hearts forever
and we will never, ever be the same.
Thanks for making a difference in my life!

----------


## raiazlan

If kisses do fly, mine is on the way - I Love You!
If one day I gave you a dozen of roses without thorns and you may wonder where are those thorns, I will just smile and show you my bleeding hands and say "I took them away so you will not get hurt".
You know what, in the whole world there is no such darling whom I love and I want the whole world to know that I will never forget you!
You are like the sunshine so warm, you are like sugar, so sweet.. you are like you.. and that's the reason why I love you!
Some promises are always unspoken, some memories are always unwritten. Feel the magic of true relation and you will know that some words are always unspoken. Love You!
Faith makes all things possible. Hope makes all things work. Love makes all things beautiful. I Love You my only love.
Can I say I love you today? If not, can I ask you again tomorrow? And the day after tomorrow? And the day after that? Coz I'll be loving you every single day of my life.
When all seems lost and lonely for you
And you dont really know what to do
Look inside your heart and see
There in a special place, I will be
Most wonderful pairs in the world are:-
HEART & BEAT
NIGHT & MOON
BIRDS & SONGS
ROSES & LOVE
U & UR $MILE.
SO KEEP $MILING ALWAYS.
Being near is not the meaning of being dear,
I may be far from u but msgs are bridges
2 make u feel that I always REMEMBER YOU!

----------


## raiazlan

Well me and my man had our first big fight
So I drove around until I saw the neon lights
At a corner bar.
It just seemed right, so I pulled up.
Not a soul around but the old barkeep
Down at the end lookin' half asleep.
And he walked up and and said, "What'll it be?"
I said, "The good stuff."

He didn't reach around for the whiskey;
He didn't pour me a beer.
His blue eyes kinda went misty,
He said, "You can't find that here."

"'Cause it's the first long kiss on a second date.
Momma's all worried when you get home late
And droppin' the ring in the spagetti plate,
'Cause your hands are shakin' so much.
And it's the way he looks with the rice in his hair.
Eating burnt suppers the whole first year,
And askin' for seconds to keep you from tearin' up.
Yeah, girl, that's The Good Stuff."

He grabbed a carton of milk and poured a glass
And I smiled and said, "I'll have some of that."
We sat there and talked as an hour passed, like old friends.

I saw a black and white picture and HE caught my stare.
It was a pretty girl with bouffant hair.
He said, "That's my Bonnie,
Taken 'bout a year after we were wed."

He said, "Spent five years in the bottle,
When the cancer took her from me.
But I've been sober three years now,
'Cause the one thing stronger than the whiskey..."

"Was the sight of her holdin my baby girl.
The way she adored that string of pearls,
I gave her the day that our youngest boy, Earl,
Married his high school love.
And it's a new t-shirt saying, "I'm a Grandpa!"
Being right there as our time got small,
And holding her hand when the good Lord called her up.
Yeah, girl, that's the good stuff."

He said, "When you get home, he'll start to cry.
When he says 'I'm sorry' say 'So am I'
And look into those eyes so deep in love,
And drink it up.
'Cause that's the good stuff.
That's the good stuff."

----------


## raiazlan

We might not meet, we might not chat,
but we would still be friends,
you better don't forget that.. 

Times would go passing by,
changes would come with you and I,
our lives destiny would shape,
as with time progress we make. 

Distance would take us away miles & miles,
we might not even see each others smiles.
We might not help each other; but still let not,
our friendship wither.. 

The magic of friendship would call me
and I would miss you then
thinking..
together we would be when . . ...

----------


## waffa

*niCe collection dude...*

----------


## raiazlan

thanx so  uch mr wafa

----------


## raiazlan

I miss you.

I miss your warm eyes,
the way you listen and care.
I miss your kisses
and all that we share.

I miss you.

I miss the touch of your hand,
so reassuring and sincere,
and the moments we spend together,
that I hold dear.

I miss you.

I miss all of the caring
things you do,
and spending the evening 
alone with you.

I miss you.

I look forward to tomorrow
knowing that then,
I'll be one day closer
to seeing you again.

You must have
guessed it by now...
I miss you!

----------


## raiazlan

Love is a Rose


hat blooms in the garden of the heart.
Precious and prized,
it comes in infinite varieties;
Yet each new love is fresh and unique.
There has never been
nor ever will be a love just like it.
Love is rooted in caring,
Nourished by sharing and warmed by kindness
from the promise of a budding love,
to the glory of full blown love.
Every unfolding moment of love
has a beauty all its own.
Love takes tending.
It may need weeding or pruning
to grow stronger.
Love can hold pain, too,
With thorns of misunderstanding or absence;
But still, with careful nurturing,
Love can find its way over
and around or through all obstacles.
Love transforms the heart, holding love;
For however long or brief a time,
calls forth what is deepest,
truest and best in the heart.
Every heart touched by love is reborn,
Filled with the miracle of new life.
Love blooms forever in springtime hearts.
That what love mean to me
an love also can hurt your heart

----------


## raiazlan

The happiness I feel at your achievements
Reflects the happiness you feel at mine.
Friends expand the pleasures of such moments,
As mine in yours, and yours in mine, combine.
The same when we look forward to our futures:
So much more unfolds when there are two!
Populating your proposed adventures
Gives me a joy that mine must give to you.
We've been through much, and will be through much more,
But traveling together is more fun.
Whatever life and love may have in store,
Two is always preferable to one.
Your graduation thus becomes my pleasure:
Your happiness is mine, a double treasure.

----------


## raiazlan

IF YOU BELIEVE 

" If u believe within ur soul
Hold on tight and never let go...
Whatever you believe is meant to be
It surely is your destiny...
So listen to your heart's voice
When u need to make that one choice...
It's only your heart that you can trust
And in yourself is a must...
And when it's time for your dream to come true
Remember that God and angels are helping you...
So don't give up though the pace seems slow
When your dream will come...You will know..."

----------


## raiazlan

Got Cheated .


Sometimes you just gotta let go,
No matter how hard it seems.
Because sometimes you just can't fix,
All your shattered dreams.

No matter how much it hurts,
Or how many tears you've shed.
It was your fault for believing,
The lies that you were fed.

With your heart throbbing,
And your stomach full of butterflies.
You can't see past the smile,
That always defies.

Mesmerized by his beauty,
You've been hypnotized by his voice.
Couldn't help but fall in love,
Giving in without a choice.

You know that he's lying,
But you still choose to ignore.
And though you can live without him,
What would you be living for?

He cheated and you know it,
You can't ignore what's there.
Gotta face the truth,
Instead of pretending you don't care.

And after writing this poem,
I think I can finally see.
That he wasn't worth the time,
And he wasn't good enough for me.

----------


## raiazlan

Forever in my heart, 
I hear you calling to me, 
And I'm standing by you 
Holding your hand. 

Yes forever in my heart, 
Through each lonely night, 
I'm kissing your lips, 
Holding you tight. 

Pain and sorrow vanished, 
The moment you entered 
thru loves open door, 
To live forever in my heart. 

I can hear your voice 
whispering my name, 
Oh darling since I met you 
my world has changed. 

No more loneliness 
or crying myself to sleep, 
My heart is yours to keep, 
You are forever in my heart. 

Please never doubt my love 
or the way I feel for you, 
Just remember my darling 
You are forever in my heart.

----------


## raiazlan

*Imagine yourself after you pass away*

Imagine yourself after you pass away
Imagine your grave through night and through day
Wishing that you did not do as they say
Wishing that you had got up and had prayed.

Imagine, my friends, the day that you died
Imagine all of the tears that they cried
Remember how it felt when your body was tied
Remember how it felt in the grave which you lied.

Imagine the day you'll be called to account
Imagine the sum to which your life will amount
Think for a moment of the deeds which you mount
Think for a moment how much they will count.

What will they say of you when you are dead?
What will they say, what will be said?
Will they speak of all the poor who you fed?
Will they remember all the Qu'ran that you read?

Think not of them, but of Allah, Lord of mankind and jinn
Think of Allah when tempted to sin
Think of the paradise which you will dwell in
Don't wait till later to think what might have been.

----------


## raiazlan

We might not meet, we might not chat,
but we would still be friends,
you better don't forget that..

Times would go passing by,
changes would come with you and I,
our lives destiny would shape,
as with time progress we make.

Distance would take us away miles & miles,
we might not even see each others smiles.
We might not help each other; but still let not,
our friendship wither..

The magic of friendship would call me
and I would miss you then
thinking..
together we would be when . . ...
Take care ...
Have a Great Time...
Do Keep Smiling...

----------


## raiazlan

If kisses do fly, mine is on the way - I Love You! 

If one day I gave you a dozen of roses without thorns and you may wonder where are those thorns, I will just smile and show you my bleeding hands and say "I took them away so you will not get hurt".

You know what, in the whole world there is no such darling whom I love and I want the whole world to know that I will never forget you!

You are like the sunshine so warm, you are like sugar, so sweet.. you are like you.. and that's the reason why I love you!

Some promises are always unspoken, some memories are always unwritten. Feel the magic of true relation and you will know that some words are always unspoken. Love You! 

Faith makes all things possible. Hope makes all things work. Love makes all things beautiful. I Love You my only love.

Can I say I love you today? If not, can I ask you again tomorrow? And the day after tomorrow? And the day after that? Coz I'll be loving you every single day of my life. 

When all seems lost and lonely for you
And you dont really know what to do
Look inside your heart and see
There in a special place, I will be

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Because You're Beautiful

Because youre Beautiful
This poems addressed
To you
Because youre beautiful
No matter what
You do
Because youre beautiful
The sun rises
Every day
Because youre beautiful
The mist shrouds a
Dreamy day
Because youre beautiful
A blossom blooms and holds
Its scent
Because youre beautiful
Songs sung in your heart
Are meant
Because youre beautiful
Reflections shine
And glint
Because youre beautiful
Poems are written
Heaven sent
Because you are beautiful
This is all that this
Poems said
Just in case you may have
Any doubt
This poem's heaven sent
To tell you
You are beautiful
And that is what this poem
Is about.

----------


## raiazlan

Get Up And Start Over!

Are you feeling "down" today? Are you discouraged because of your experience yesterday? In an unguarded moment, did you stumble and fall by yielding to sin? There is something worse than falling down - it is staying down. The wicked fall and shall not rise,  but with a Christian it is not so.  Though we do sometimes fall, we will not be content until we are restored.  We shall not sin, but too often we do. Admit your failings.  Don't worry over them, but confess them.

Before Jesus died for us, He knew that we would continue to struggle with sin, so He made provision for our daily cleansing. Make a fresh start each day by taking time to
confess your sins, to admit your weakness, and to ask God for his strength to do what He wants you to do. As you depend on the Lord's grace and strength, you will soon know what victory really is!

----------


## raiazlan

Tears convey more than what words can ever say 

·       In resolving conflict how you say it, is as important as what you say...

·       To be kind is more important than to be rightsometimes what a person needs is not a brilliant mind that speaks but a patient heart that listens 

·      Look out for one anothers interests not just your own God expects you to make the move

·      Humility is not thinking less of you it is thinking yourself less

----------


## raiazlan

Wedding Dreams

I've seen you in my dreams before,
We walked along that sandy shore.
The moonlight lit your eyes so wide,
On that night, you became my bride.

Walking with you, I held your hand,
Your wedding dress dragged the sand.
Hiding behind your gorgeous veil,
I cherished your every detail.

Your hushed voice would tickle my ear,
Golden highlights flashed in your hair.
Kissing your lips your taste was sweet,
An eye candy, you were my treat.

The midnight tides rose from the sea,
Touched our toes and faded slowly.
Clouds started to float through the air,
The moon and stars would disappear.

A fog rolled in and you were gone,
I passed out and awoke to dawn.
Into the bright sky I would gleam,
I looked around, was it a dream?

My left hand wore a wedding ring,
But yet I hadn't seen a thing.
Then I heard the voice of you,
and realized my dream came true.

----------


## raiazlan

Some poems, make me fly

When read, my soul grows, give me happiness.

I felt that life is so wonderful

That all life is filled with light.

And I can achieve the dream of love.

Full of love, not just dreaming

But always see it,

Those who write them,

Like myself.

We wrote shortcomings,

Desires, nostalgia and dreams

We are sentient beings,

Those who love touched us,

And perhaps made us poets,

As a means of survival,

As a way to escape the pain and the joy,

We knew that we could not transmit or otherwise.

But I do not much case,

Are just reflections of a poet, in one day fool.

Why is that:

Whoever had, withheld

Who knew, knows

Who knew giving and receiving,

Again know granting

Who knew dream

Again dream

And who knew love

 Is and will be loved!

----------


## raiazlan

hat blooms in the garden of the heart.
Precious and prized,
it comes in infinite varieties;
Yet each new love is fresh and unique.
There has never been
nor ever will be a love just like it.
Love is rooted in caring,
Nourished by sharing and warmed by kindness
from the promise of a budding love,
to the glory of full blown love.
Every unfolding moment of love
has a beauty all its own.
Love takes tending.
It may need weeding or pruning
to grow stronger.
Love can hold pain, too,
With thorns of misunderstanding or absence;
But still, with careful nurturing,
Love can find its way over
and around or through all obstacles.
Love transforms the heart, holding love;
For however long or brief a time,
calls forth what is deepest,
truest and best in the heart.
Every heart touched by love is reborn,
Filled with the miracle of new life.
Love blooms forever in springtime hearts.
That what love mean to me
an love also can hurt your heart

----------


## raiazlan

I want ur sweet smile
I want to smell ur sweats
I want to breathe ur feels
I want to hear ur sweet name always
I want to hold u in my arms
to make u mine
I want u inside my heart
thats where I feel u will be safe..
be mine always
and u shud be mine
becoz
U HAVE CAPTURED MY HEART AND CAPTIVATED MY SOUL

----------


## raiazlan

Cover the ground with snow and white
Bury the town in soft moonlight
Watch the buildings flee from sight
On a lovers night

Chase the flakes with a windy blow
Wave them where they always go
Deep in wooded forest hollow
Where the trees dance slow

Lay us here, just her and I
Neath the snow and a lovers sky
Neath the snowflakes passing by
While lonely dies

Then let the trees and the moonlight sing
Let the snow and the cold wind bring
These flowers and stones to form a ring
And know that loves not ending

Then bury us, just her and I
Neath the snow and a lovers sky
Neath the footfalls passing by
While lonely dies

----------


## raiazlan

Broken

Broken arrow
            Broken lance
Broken treaty
            Wasted chance


Broken thought
            Broken thread
Broken silence
            Too much said


Broken vow

            Broken chain
Broken promise
            Alone again


Broken wing
            Broken spirit
Broken heart
            We wasted it


Broken wing
            Broken mirror
Broken glass
            I so miss her


  I am The Greatest Ever

----------


## raiazlan

Beneath The Clock

Beneath the clock Iâm waiting expectantly

Awaiting my blind date a little nervously

Heâs late but I donât mind, at least not yet

Heâll have a good reason no doubt, I bet

Heâs here at last and only an hour late

A good-looking man it was worth the wait

A kiss on the cheek and a smile how terrific

Oh but his breath could stop the traffic

But nobodyâs perfect and he has a kind face

And heâs booked a table at an exclusive place

The restaurant looks fine, very expensive

Letâs hope appearances are not deceptive

The food is poor, and the service symbolic

His conversation is dull and monosyllabic

He drinks too excess and slobbers his food

His table manners are nothing short of rude

His drinking is driving me around the bend

I really canât wait for the evening to end

The bill arrives and Iâm asked to pay half

My immediate reply  âyouâre having a laughâ

He leaps to his feet and explodes with fury

Then falls backwards into the shrubbery

I throw him a look of contempt and disdain

Embarrassed I leave saying ânever againâ

How could I have known it would go so amiss?

I just canât believe I shaved my legs for this

----------


## raiazlan

A Red, Red Rose

I

O, my luve is like a red, red rose,
    That's newly sprung in June. 
O, my luve is like the melodie,
    That's sweetly play'd in tune.

II

As fair art thou, my bonnie lass,
    So deep in luve am I, 
And I will luve thee still, my dear,
    Till a' the seas gang dry.

III

Take a'the seas gang dry, my dear,
    And the rocks melt wi' the sun! 
And I will luve thee still, my dear,
    While the sands o'life shall run.

IV

And fare thee weel, my only luve,
    And fare thee weel a while! 
And I will come again, my luve,
    Tho' it were ten thousand mile!

Robert Burns (1759-1796)

----------


## raiazlan

If the things you desire are only for yourself,
then what you accomplish will be empty and unfulfilled.
Desire turned inward is nothing but greed,
and will bring you nothing worth having.
The greediest people are not those who desire too much.
The greediest people are those who desire too little,
who desire only for their own narrow, limited concerns.
The more outwardly your desires are focused,
the more fulfilling will the fruits of those desires be.
What you desire for the world beyond you,
for all of life itself, will bring the most lasting, fulfilling rewards.
The person who solves his own small problems
will receive some real value from his efforts.
Yet when that person can make the same
available to others, the value that can be created
is virtually unlimited.
Desire can be a powerful force,
so be sure to point it in a positive direction.
The more your desire is focused beyond your own concerns,
the further it will take you and your world.

----------


## raiazlan

Did you ever stop for a while and asked yourself...
What is going to happen to me the first night in my grave?

What have I prepared for death?
Will I be in heaven or Hell fire?
How often do I remember death?
Think about the moment your body is being washed and prepared to enter your grave...

Think about the day people will be carrying you to your grave..


and your families crying.. think about the moment you are put in your grave


Just imagine.. imaging yourself in your grave..down there in that dark hole...



ALONE... it's too DARK... you cry for help, but there is no answer... Nobody can help you...  it's too NARROW.. your bones are squashed...


You regret all the bad things you've done during your life... you regret missing the 5 PRAYERS
you regret listening to music
You regret your disrespectful manners towards everyone, especially your parents..
you regret not wearing your hijab
You regret ignoring the orders of ALLAH..
YOU REGRET IGNORING THE KNOWLEDGE OF ISLAM
YOU REGRET ALL THE BAD THINGS YOU'VE DONE..
THERE IS NO ESCAPE.. YOU WILL FACE YOUR PUNISHMENT FOR EVERY LITTLE THING YOU'VE DONE...
You are ALONE in your grave only with your DEEDS..no money, no jewelries, nothing.. ONLY YOUR DEEDS..

AND WHEN IT IS SHUT,


YOU FEEL LIKE SCREAMING AND TELLING EVERYONE NOT TO GO.. TO STAY BESIDE YOUR GRAVE

BUT, YOU CAN'T BE HEARD. THEY LEAVE YOU AND GO AND YOU HEAR THEIR FOOTSTEPS.. AND HEAR THEM CRYING THEY WALK AWAY ...

YOU THOUGHT YOU WOULD LAST FOREVER IN THIS WORLD, YOU THOUGHT YOU WILL STAY WITH YOUR FRIENDS AND FAMILIES FOREVER... YOU THOUGHT YOU WILL HAVE FUN FOREVER... NO
YOU WERE WRONG!!!

THEY LEFT YOU ALONE...
JUST SPEND FEW MINUTES AND  LOOK AT YOUR FUTURE HOMES... AND SPEND THE WHOLE OF YOUR LIFE PREPARING FOR THEM...

YOU CAN NOT AFFORD TO IGNORE THIS, YOU NEED TO REMEMBER THIS EVERY MINUTE, EVERY HOUR, EVERY DAY..
EVERY TIME YOU ARE ABOUT TO COMMIT A SIN, REMEMBER THE DESTROYER OF PLEASURES:
DEATH

----------


## raiazlan

When I First Met You

Since the first time I met you,
I couldn't seem to forget you.
And lately I seem to find,
That you're always on my mind.
I feel so happy around you,
And I thank God that I found you.
At first I thought of you as a really good friend,
But I realized that my feelings there didn't end.

I was so afraid to tell you,
Cos I didnt know what youd do.
Then I heard that you felt the same way,
And those words were so easy to say.

Oh, when I see you smile,
It makes my life worth while.
And since the very start,
You have been in my heart.
When my lifes skies are dark and gray,
You chase all those storm clouds away.

I've never felt this way before,
And honestly that is for sure.
I'm so glad that we did meet,
For now my life is complete.
You're what they meant,
By heaven sent.

----------


## raiazlan

Dreams that Come to Me at Night
Dreams of love,
were they wrong or right?
I reached out to touch you,
but were you really there?
I closed my eyes an they filled with tears.
I felt that the dreams of love,
would never be real.
When I opened my eyes,
you stood there,
you never left me.
For we were two different people,
you always stood there high,
and I stood here low.
always felt that I was not good enough.
but you were still there.
you are like a star,
shiny and bright.
Now I am not afraid to dream.
I go to sleep with a grin,
knowing these dreams ARE right.
Always to hold and teasure you by my side
always to love and to grow old with
until u die I will love you no and even after
we pass away.

----------


## raiazlan

How I miss you

I miss your special touch
I miss everything about you
I miss you so much

The days come
And then they're gone
But my feelings for you
Will always go on and on

The thing that helps me through
When we're so many miles away
Is knowing I can e-mail you
And I'll see you soon someday

I need you in my life
You're so perfect for me
I think we're good for each other
Don't you agree?

----------


## raiazlan

You Are You

You are my wings when I need to fly
You are my tissue when I break down and cry
You are my eyes when I am blind
You are my soul when I lose mine

You are my reason when I don't understand why
You are my alibi when everyone thinks I lie

You are my earth when I'm in space
You are my cover when I lose face
You are my legs when I can't walk
You are my mouth when I can't talk

You are my comfort when everything else is rough
You are my love when I finally have enough

You are my strength when I am weak
You are my voice when I can't speak
You are my sun when I see cloud
You are my silence when everything's loud

You are my bandage when I'm broken
You are my family when I'm forsaken
You are my medicine when I feel unwell
You are my words when I've got something to tell

You are you
I like you for who you are
and for who I am when I'm with you...

----------


## raiazlan

You and Me

My love for you will always be
The purest of its kind
It was conceived within my heart
With only you in mind

I never thought that it could be
as beautiful as this
There's one thing you should truly know
That it is you I've missed

Can't wait to see you fall asleep
And kiss you when you wake
Can't wait to spend my life with you
My love for you to take

The moments that we've spend apart
were painful that's for sure
But it's alright, our love was strong
It was our only cure

It hasn't been an easy road
And one day you shall see
That it was all worth while my love
Forever you and me.

----------


## raiazlan

Here we are, the two of us together
Takin this crazy chance to be all alone
We both know that we should not be together
Cause if were found out, it could mess up
Both our happy homes
I hate to think about us all meeting up together
Cause as soon as I look at you it will show on my face, yeah
Then theyll know that weve been loving each other
We cant let em know, no, no, 
We cant leave a trace
Secret lovers, yeah, thats what we are
We should not be together
But we cant let go, no, no
Cause we love each other so
Oohooh
Sittin at home, I do nothin all day
But I think about you and hope that youre okay
Hopin youll call before anyone gets home
I wait anxiously alone by the phone
How could something so wrong be so right
I wish we didnt have to keep our love out of sight, yeah
Living two lives just aint easy at all
But we gotta hang on in there or fall
Secret lovers, yeah, that's what we are
We should not be together
But we can't let go
'Cause we love each other so
Secret lovers, yeah,that what we are
Trying' so hard to hide the way we feel
'Cause we both belong to someone else
But we can't let go
Cause what we feel is, oh so real
You and me, are we friends
Is this cool or do we care
Can they tell what's in our minds
Maybe they've had secret loves all of the time
In the middle of making love we notice the time
We both get nervous'cause it's way after nine
Even though we hate it, we know it's time that we go
We gotta be carful so that no one will know
Secret lovers'yeah' that's what we are
Trying so hard to hide way we feel
Cause we both belong to someone else
But we can let go
Cause what we feel is'oh so real

----------


## raiazlan

How I miss you

I miss your special touch
I miss everything about you
I miss you so much

The days come
And then they're gone
But my feelings for you
Will always go on and on

The thing that helps me through
When we're so many miles away
Is knowing I can e-mail you
And I'll see you soon someday

I need you in my life
You're so perfect for me
I think we're good for each other
Don't you agree?

----------


## raiazlan

The happiness I feel at your achievements
Reflects the happiness you feel at mine.
Friends expand the pleasures of such moments,
As mine in yours, and yours in mine, combine.
The same when we look forward to our futures:
So much more unfolds when there are two!
Populating your proposed adventures
Gives me a joy that mine must give to you.
We've been through much, and will be through much more,
But traveling together is more fun.
Whatever life and love may have in store,
Two is always preferable to one.
Your graduation thus becomes my pleasure:
Your happiness is mine, a double treasure.

----------


## raiazlan

Aap Hote Jo Mere Saath To Kaisa Hota
Baat Ban Jati Agar Baat To Kaisa Hota
Uf Yeh Barsaat Ka Mausam Yeh Kasak Seene Mein
Aap Se Hoti Mulakaat To Kaisa Hota
Mujhse Har Shaksh Ne Maanga Mohabaat Ka Jawab
Aap Se Hote Savalaat To Kaisa Hota
Ankhon-Ankhon Mein Fasaane Hi Faasane Hote
Aur Kat tii Hi Nahin Raat To Kaisa Hota
Meri Bhikari Hui zulfon Ko Savara Kartey
Aap Ke Pyaar Bhare Haath To Kaisa Hota
Ham Khayal Aur Bhi "Udass" Key Bahut Hain Lekin
Aap Se Miltey Khayaalat To Kaisa Hota

----------


## raiazlan

ALL I SEE IS YOU

I remember us,
the way we used to be,
I'd hold you in my arms,
your smile so sweet to me,

But now when I see you,
you look right through me,
I feel so alone now,
but when I close my eyes...

...All I see is you.

The love we used to share,
gone up in whirl winds,
will I ever love,
or ever live again,

I am tired of crying,
and I am done trying,
To remember all about you,
but when I close my eyes...

...All I see is you.

All the love I am sending,
the memories I won't sell,
I know there must be an ending,
to the story I will tell,

I dream only of your love,
and happiness in life,
I try not to think of you,
but when I close my eyes...

..All I see is you.

----------


## raiazlan

ALL I SEE IS YOU

I remember us,
the way we used to be,
I'd hold you in my arms,
your smile so sweet to me,

But now when I see you,
you look right through me,
I feel so alone now,
but when I close my eyes...

...All I see is you.

The love we used to share,
gone up in whirl winds,
will I ever love,
or ever live again,

I am tired of crying,
and I am done trying,
To remember all about you,
but when I close my eyes...

...All I see is you.

All the love I am sending,
the memories I won't sell,
I know there must be an ending,
to the story I will tell,

I dream only of your love,
and happiness in life,
I try not to think of you,
but when I close my eyes...

..All I see is you.

----------


## raiazlan

You For Me

With my soul mate I fell in love

Gods great plan from heaven above

Remembered vows if either of us died

Reading them over and over as I cried

She now sits alone and waits for me

This was not the way it was meant to be

Together we created these words of love

I want to be with You and God above

If I should die and you're not there

I shall be looking for you everywhere

If I can't find you cause you're not there

I'll wait for you by the golden stair

I do believe in God above

He created you just for me to love

So if I go before you do

I will stand by and wait for you

Keep your love alive in me

Cause once again we will be

Together Forever for Eternity

Cause God created You For Me!!!

----------


## raiazlan

Today I breathe
Today My heart beats
Tomorrow life may no longer be
And yesterday is all I see

I see a world filled with pain
People who hate
But you must remember life is about love

Remember, it's not about who we love
It's not about why we love
But more importantly
Life is about how we love

Remember, it's not about money
Or how life is unfair
In the end it is only about whether or not you truly care
It's about going out of your way for others
It's about time, precious time
Taking the time to really get to know one another
To really feel how they feel
To understand
To accept
And to then move on

Remember, it's not about what you get
But more about what you give that truly matters
When I am no longer here
It will not really matter to most whether I was rich or poor

Remember, life is about supporting each other
Being there when someone needs you
It's not about what I possess or what you possess
It's about loving and being loved
And no one should settle for less

How will you remember me?
Will you remember the love I gave to you?
Will you remember my shoulder that you cried upon when you were blue?
Will you remember the joy we shared?
Will you remember how much I truly cared?

This is how I want to remember YOU!!

----------


## raiazlan

Life gives us many blessings
But there are just a few
That compare to all the joy
I have in knowing you!


You're dependable and true
And you're always there for me,
Thank you for every little thing
You do so thoughtfully.


You are so very dear to me
And very special too...
And every day I'm thankful
I found a friend in you!

Thanks For Being My Friend!

----------


## raiazlan

If only I could still be with you

The day I first met you
Was the day I couldn't even say "hi"
Nor look at you straight in the eye
And see you how you smile

But time change since the day we met
And right now I'm at your side
Listening,talking and laughing with you
Together that I always wish to be forever

Every day that I see you
I just can't help it
I just wanted to be with you always
And to be at your side
Where I could always see you near me

To be at your side
Where I always wanted to
To listen to your problems
Where I could always think
And say what is the right thing to do
To make you laugh
From every single tear
That fell upon your eye

But one thing I forgot to ask is that
If your heart is already taken?
If there is someone your heart belongs?
If there is someone waiting for you?

And then you answered "Yes there was"
I don't even know what to say after of what I heard
I don't even know what to think of what could have been
I don't even know what to do even my mind tells me what is the right to do

The one thing that I'm always afraid of
The one thing that even in my dreams I could never imagined
The one thing that God tells me what to do was to walk away and not for me to be with you

If only I knew it from the start
If only I could turn back time
If only I was strong to face it
Then maybe, just maybe...
I could still be with you even just for a single moment... ...

----------


## raiazlan

I thought
I thought it was all so true..
the love u had 4 me, in the eyes of blue...
I thought it was all so pure...
like the white petals of lovely rose..
I thought it was all so new..
like a bird learning to fly..
I thought it was all so cute..
Like a girl blushing at her groom..
I thought it was all so sweet..
like a mother being happy wit her child..
I thought it was the best of all..
To be in love with a guy like U...
But all my thoughts were just meant to b in my mind..
& in reality I had..was  a life without U..
losing my soul & the beats of my heart..
leaving me in the world of darkened hue..

----------


## raiazlan

You're never alone, I'm always near,
When your troubled, down or blue.
All you have to do is call me,
I'm always here for you.
It doesn't matter where I'm at,
It doesn't matter when.
When you need someone to talk to,
I'm here to be your friend.
If you need someone to hold your hand,
or a hug to say I care.
If you need a shoulder to cry on,
for you I will be there.
So never think you are a burden,
when the weight gets to be to much.
You might find if look hard enough,
a good friend could be the right touch.
You're never alone, I'm always here,
through the good times and the bad.
I'm always here to be your friend,
I don't like to see you sad.

----------


## raiazlan

No matter where you go
No matter what you do
I never doubt your love
I am so in love with you

When the sun arises
I remember how beautiful you are
In the ocean you're a shining jewel
So near to me your heart

When the rain falls upon your face
My heart opens, my soul is one with you
I never doubt your love
For I am holding you

In this life I wonder
How we have this bond
When our spirits meet
I will sing your song

I never doubt your love
When in your eyes I see
The part of me that's missing
We love...eternally

----------


## raiazlan

"This Life Is Yours"

"Take the power
To choose what you want to do
And do it well
Take the power
To love what you want in life
And love it honestly
Take the power
To walk in the forest
And be a part of nature
Take the power
To control your own life
No one else can do it for you
Take the power
To make your life happy"

----------


## raiazlan

My daily wish is that we may
See good in those who pass our way;
Find in each a worthy trait
That we shall gladly cultivate.
See in each one passing by
The better things that beautify
A softly spoken word of cheer,
A kindly face, a smile sincere.
I pray each day that we may view
The things that warm one's heart anew;
The kindly deed that can't be bought
That only from good are wrought,
A burden lightened here and there,
A brother lifted from despair,
The aged ones freed from distress;
The lame, the sick, brought happiness.
Grant that before each sun has set
We'll witness deeds we can't forget;
A soothing hand to one in pain,
A sacrifice for love - not gain.
A word to ease the troubled mind
Of one whom fate has dealt unkind.
So, friend, my wish is that we may
See good in all who pass our way.

----------


## raiazlan

Thanks For Your Love And Support 
It brings me much joy
To know that you care for me;
You are a very special treasure...
Sent to me from Above.
At times I think you must have
Some Heavenly sent "Magic Glue"...
That helps hold me together.
You take the extra time
To listen and understand;
In your own loving way...
When many others would whine;
And walk the other way.
You always seem to know
Just what to say and do;
Whether I am down and out...
Or simply feeling blue.
It really helps me more
Than you will ever know;
That you allow me time and space...
When I desperately need it so.
Whatever life throws at me
I know that you will always be...
Right there waiting for me.
Thanks so very much...
For your love and support!

----------


## raiazlan

Flowers For Your Heart's Delight

A very special delivery
flowers just for you
Blossoms full of fragrance
and a card with lots of kisses too

Flowers just to say
how special that you are
A bouquet for my treasured friend
flowers from my heart

----------


## raiazlan

For bringing me happiness
as though it were a gift
I could open every day
...I Thank You.
For listening to the words
I want to say
...I Appreciate You.
For letting me share the most
personal parts of your world,
and for welcoming me with your eyes
...I Am Grateful To You.
For being the wonderful,kind
giving person you are
...I Admire You.
For being everything you are to me,
and for doing it so beautifully
...I Thank You...
With All My Heart.

----------


## raiazlan

May my friendships always be
The most important thing to me;
With special friends I feel I'm blessed,
So let me give my very best.
I want to do much more than share
The hopes and plans of friends who care;
I'll try all that a friend can do
To make their secret dreams come true.
Let me use my heart to see,
To realise what friends can be,
And make no judgements from afar,
But love my friends the way they are.

----------


## raiazlan

Musaffir K Rasstey Badltey Rahey
Muqader Main Chalna Tha Chaltey Rahey
Koi Phool Sa Haath Kandhey Pay Tha
Meray Paaon Sholon Pay Chaltey Rahey
Main Rasttey Main Uljha Raha
Diyey Uski Rahoon Main Jaltey Rahey
Woh Kiya Tha Jissey Hum Ney Thukra Diya
Mager Umer Bher  Haath Maltey Rahey
Mohabbat,Adavar,Wafa,Bayrukhi
Kiraye K Gher Thay Badltey Rahey
Suna Hai Unhin Bhi Hawa Lug Gai Hai
Hawaon K Jo Rukh Badlatey Rahey
Lipat K Chiraghoon Sey Hum So Gaey "R!zwan"
Hum To Pholon Main Carvan Badltey Rahey

----------


## raiazlan

I am learning much from you
Even though you may be unaware
How much you give of yourself
In everything you share

I learn of life, of wisdom
Even though you may not know
All that radiates from within
From the goodness that you own

I learn how God keeps every promise
From all the trusting that you do
Even if you don't notice what unfolds
So naturally from you

I learn of peace and gentle joy
From the tenderness you give
Acceptance of the daily things
The loving way you live

I learn of a quiet fortitude
And a strength in every trial
Contentment in humility
As our God you seek to glorify

I'm learning every day
from the sweetness of your smile

----------


## raiazlan

ENDLESS LOVE

My eyes were waiting,
When you said you'd come..
Each breath of mine
Felt the nearing heaven.

The strings of my heart hummed,
With the slightest of sound.
I opened the door and
Was looking around..

Then someone touched me from behind,
I wished it was you..
But what i saw instead,
Was my scariest view..

There stood them all
With their hats in their hands..
Pointing the respect,
Their heads slowly sank.

I didn't know what to say.
I just remembered your words.
You asked me to wait!
You said you'll come!

I was spending my life in tears
With sleepless nights..
Protecting myself away
From the conflicts inside..

Then i learned about your love
When i fell on the bed..
You came into my dream,
To keep those words you said!

There you were..
Fondling me firm all the way!
And "I knew you would come",
Was all i could say..

----------


## raiazlan

Close Your Eyes
Loading Picture...
I can't be with you today
but if you close your eyes and think;
I'll be beside you in the kitchen
wearing your shirt - standing by the sink.

I'll be with you in the bedroom
waiting quietly on your bed;
Just close your eyes and think of me,
relive those memories in your head.

I'll stand by you in the bathroom,
an unlikely place to meet;
I'll smile at you so playfully
as I let you brush my teeth.

I'll be your light in the darkness,
shining steady through and through;
You only have to watch it glow
to know I think of you.

I'll be the music that you listen to,
I'll be there in every song:
I'll laugh with you and sing with you,
and comfort you when your day's gone wrong.

I'll be the wind that ruffles your hair,
I'll be that warm embrace;
I'll be the hand on your shoulder,
I'll be the tender touch on your face.

I'll be the clock gently ticking,
reminding you of the times;
We've shut the rest of the world outside
we're in our own world - yours and mine.

I'll be the moon as it dances
on the water cold and still;
For I have loved you always
and I know I always will.

Though you may not see me physically
as you live your life today;
Just close your eyes and think of me
I will not be far away.

----------


## raiazlan

Love in a tear
If you were a tear in the rain pouring
Down on me I'd be standing there
And let you wash away my fears
If you were a tear glimmering in my soul
I'd not hold you back I'd let you take control

If you were a tear in the wind ever blowing
My hair and in my face I'd breathe you in
So you'll fill me up and be a part of me
It's love in a tear anyone can see and feel
Cause together we are one and meant to be

If you were a tear running down my cheek
I'd neither let you stop nor let you go

You are a release form the hurt so to speak
At last Feeling free to live the life we seek
Loving and living life, giving endlessly
Just you and me forever in harmony

----------


## ViSIoN

Nice Though...
thanks you...4 shearing...

----------


## raiazlan

"Could You?"

Could you describe the sky
to a person without sight,
the gift of shades and shadows
you receive each day and night?

Could you depict the freedom
of walking down the street
to a person who has never
had the use of their two feet?

Could you express the comfort
of sleeping in a bed
to someone who does not have
a place to lay their head?

Could you explain the pleasure
of a satisfying meal
to a child who has never known
the fullness that you feel?

Could you, in all honesty,
with good and truthful measure,
say that you are thankful
and consider life a treasure?

Could you?

----------


## raiazlan

The Strength of a Man
The strength of a man isn't in the deep tone of his voice.
It's in the gentle words he whispers.

The strength of a man isn't how many buddies he has.
It's how good of buddies he is with his children.

The strength of a man isn't in how respected he is at work.
It's in how respected he is at home.

The strength of a man isn't in how hard he hits.
It's in how tender he touches.

The strength in a man isn't in the hair on his chest.
It's in his Heart . . . that lies within his chest.

The strength of a man isn't in the weight he can lift.
It's in the burdens he can carry.

----------


## raiazlan

I want
. . . to be the breeze
that gently touches your face
the kiss that lingers on your lips
but, never leaves a trace

to be the sound of your heartbeat
strong as the tide
like the treasures of the deep
of what is hidden inside
left.jpg picture by aamirali_309bull.gif picture by aamirali_309right.jpg picture by aamirali_309


to be the one in your dreams
when the darkness falls,
the first name on your lips
when the sunrise calls

to be the passion so hot
like the flame of a fire
the one that you crave
the one that you desire
left.jpg picture by aamirali_309bull.gif picture by aamirali_309right.jpg picture by aamirali_309

----------


## raiazlan

I want
. . . to be the breeze
that gently touches your face
the kiss that lingers on your lips
but, never leaves a trace

to be the sound of your heartbeat
strong as the tide
like the treasures of the deep
of what is hidden inside
left.jpg picture by aamirali_309bull.gif picture by aamirali_309right.jpg picture by aamirali_309


to be the one in your dreams
when the darkness falls,
the first name on your lips
when the sunrise calls

to be the passion so hot
like the flame of a fire
the one that you crave
the one that you desire

----------


## raiazlan

The World

Have you ever known how it creeps
discreetly into the heart disguised like sweets
Unmindful you are, and quietly it peeps
and through the finest crevice, in it seeps

A clean heart at first becomes restless
'coz a live soul repulses everything senseless
For a lifeless soul always remains relentless
unmindful that life in this world is not endless

When the heart with noor faces an attack
it realizes that something is gone badly slack
The soul thats alert fights quickly back
otherwise its amateur quickly getting black

Sometimes, the alert soul realizes whats happenning
as if it sees dunya quietly entering
But its look is too awesome and really attracting
It tempts him like a beaute testing his craving

If its during days of punctuality with zikr
and abundant da'wat and everyday fikr
making daily tilawat, and Salaah of AbuBakr
with knowledge of Allah's bounties constantly in shukr

Then dunya stands no chance, and takes a U turn
As it knocked the wrong door, its fingers had a burn
To Allah, the soul drew closer, a lesson we learn
A reward for one who's perpetually in concern

Then comes the person who would like to worry
But to make a start he's always in tarry
He fears any sacrifice, and cruises a ferry
and loves his haddock, between trees of berry

Yet he says he's among those who are deeni concious
But he is actually spiritually unconcious
For, no excitement he misses, and things must be spacious
Food must be good and tasting very delicious

He's scared of dunya and yearns a life of prudence
But in ta'leem and zikr, there's no recrudence
A'maal of da'wat are done on convenience
And he justifies his doings just for credence

Such a soul is exposed to imminent trouble
It cannot advance at a pace thats double
Its dreams are busy transforming to rubble
Remorse waits in ambush, when its going to wobble

Now, the decision is certainly all-yours
You have to decide your final course
Be the former, for the latter is off-course
You'll be much happier and successsful of course

----------


## raiazlan

When you love someone - you'll do anything
You'll do all the crazy things that you can't explain
You'll shoot the moon - put out the sun
When you love someone

~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~

You'll deny the truth - believe a lie
There'll be times that you'll believe you can really fly
But your lonely nights - have just begun
When you love someone

~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~

When you love someone - you'll feel it deep inside
And nothin else can ever change your mind
When you want someone - when you need someone
When you love someone

~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~ * ~

When you love someone - you'll sacrifice
You'd give it everything you got and you won't think twice
You'd risk it all - no matter what may come
When you love someone
You'll shoot the moon - put out the sun
When you love someone

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...4 shearing...

----------


## raiazlan

YOU ARE THE ONE

I try to find the words
to express the feeling in my heart;
I try to show you that I care,
but I don't know where to start.
I guess I'll start right here
and I guess I'll start right now.
I'll tell you that I love you
and I'll tell you why and how.
You are the one I want to lay next to
when my time has passed.
You are the one I've given myself to
and you will be the last.
You are the one I want for life,
until the day I die.
You are the one God sent for me,
to be with me, and that is no lie.
You are the one who brightens my day,
with your smile bright and glowing.
You are the one whom I wake up for
each and every morning.

----------


## raiazlan

What happened to the Ummah once known so well?
our greatness was known, but now can you tell?
our Masajid are empty, but refrigerators are stoked.
We,ve lost our Deen, but we feel secure, our mansions are locked.
What happened to Ummah once known so well?
our greatness was known,but now can you tell?
our children don't know even how to pray,
but hey, little Mo got a "A" in physics so i guess that is OK"
What happened to Ummah once known so well?
our greatness was known, but now can you tell?
We sleep through Fajr, but are up for "WORLD CUP"
why go to the Mosque? Brother i am busy filling my pocket up!
What happened to Ummah once known so well?
our greatness was known,but now can you tell?
Children in Africa are starving and thus can't even afford to cry.
Whay? sorry i missed that, i was on my "cell"
But go on i just said good bye;.
What happened to Ummah once known so well?
our greatness was known,but now can you tell?
we use to smile at each other with face full of light
now we frown at each other, we bicker and fight.
What happened to Ummah once known so well?
our greatness was known,but now can you tell?
The Quraan have left our hearts and hanging on walls.
Brother what was that, did you said something about "mall"?
What happened to the Ummah once known so well?
our greatness was known,  but now can you tell?
"Forget the Ummah, man i don't really care!
But our sisters in Chechnya are raped,
beaten and left alone just weeping!
"Brother, i got to go, my pager is bleeping...

----------


## raiazlan

With you
Each and everyday is a bonus -
Whether it be for one moment,
One day or a million moments.
Being with you makes me
Feel new and bright.
Being able to be just us.
With you we both create
A wealth of warmth
Rising from our hearts.
A happy atmosphere of love.
Each and everyday is a bonus.
I feel lucky and alive.
You fill me with youth
And masses and masses of
Tender loving care.
I treasure every moment with you.
Thank you for coming into my life.

----------


## raiazlan

No matter where the path may end.
I will stand with you forever.
You will be my dearest friend.

We've shared lots of fun and laughter.
We've shed many fallen tears.
I will share with you my good times,
You can share with me your fears.

Sometimes you'll lead, sometimes I'll follow.
Sometimes we'll lean in each other arms.
But all the time we both will be there.
Supporting, caring, safe from harm.

So give to me your trust and honor,
I'll give to you my faith and care.
No matter where this
journey takes us,
At the end we'll both be there!

----------


## raiazlan

I don't want another handsome face
I don't want just anyone to hold
I don't want my love to go to waste
I want you and your beautiful soul
You're the one I want
 Yellowstar-1.gif picture by anenomeflower
You're the one I wanna hold
I wont let another minute go to waste
I want you and your beautiful soul

I know that you are something special
To you I'd be always faithful
I want to be what you always needed
Then I hope you'll see the heart in me
Yellowstar-1.gif picture by anenomeflower
I don't want another handsome face
I don't want just anyone to hold
I don't want my love to go to waste
I want you and your beautiful soul
You're the one I want


You're the one I wanna hold
I wont let another minute go to waste
I want you and your beautiful soul
Yellowstar-1.gif picture by anenomeflower
Your beautiful soul,
You might need time to think it over
But im just fine moving forward
I'll ease your mind
If you give me the chance
I will never make you cry c`mon lets try
Yellowstar-1.gif picture by anenomeflower
I don't want another handsome face
I don't want just anyone to hold
I don't want my love to go to waste
I want you and your beautiful soul
You're the one I want

You're the one I wanna hold
I wont let another minute go to waste
I want you and your beautiful soul
Yellowstar-1.gif picture by anenomeflower
Am I crazy for wanting you
Baby do you think you could want me too
I don't wanna waste your time
Do you see things the way I do

I just wanna know if you feel it too
There is nothing left to hide
Yellowstar-1.gif picture by anenomeflower
I don't want another handsome face
I don't want just anyone to hold
I don't want my love to go to waste
I want you and your beautiful soul

You're the one I want
You're the one I wanna hold
I wont let another minute go to waste
I want you and your beautiful soul
Yellowstar-1.gif picture by anenomeflower
You beautiful soul,

----------


## raiazlan

A Gift Of Love

My gift to you is my love
Given from deep within my heart
It is the best I have to offer
And its yours until this earth we depart

You have captured a part of me
A part so very fragile that I am in fear
For it is my heart I have lost
To you my love, the one I hold most dear

I chose to love you now
With all that I have and all that I am
And I pray that God follows us
To guide our steps as we cross this land

For it is with His blessings
We will live most at peace with each other
For He is the reason after all
We found one another ... I Love You!

----------


## raiazlan

If you woke up this morning
with more health than illness,
you are more blessed than the
million who won't survive the week.
If you have never experienced
the danger of battle,
the loneliness of imprisonment,
the agony of torture or
the pangs of starvation,
you are ahead of 20 million people
around the world.
If you attend a church meeting
without fear of harassment,
arrest, torture, or death,
you are more blessed than almost
three billion people in the world.

If you have food in your refrigerator,
clothes on your back, a roof over
your head and a place to sleep,
you are richer than 75% of this world.
If you have money in the bank,
in your wallet, and spare change
in a dish someplace, you are among
the top 8% of the world's wealthy.
If your parents are still married and alive,
you are very rare,
especially in the United States.
If you hold up your head with a smile
on your face and are truly thankful,
you are blessed because the majority can,
but most do not.

If you can hold someones hand, hug them
or even touch them on the shoulder,
you are blessed because you can
offer God's healing touch.
If you can read this message,
you are more blessed than over
two billion people in the world
that cannot read anything at all.
You are so blessed in ways
you may never even know.

----------


## raiazlan

When I close my eyes
I see your face
Your smile shines so bright
I am in paradise

When I close my eyes
I can see the stars
you came into my life
Now I know where you are

When I close my eyes
You are all I see
You are heaven to me

When I close my eyes
This feeling never ends
Please guide me from this unknown
Make me your very own

When I close my eyes
I see beauty all around
I can hear the birds sing
We are walking in the sand
You are with me
holding my hand

When I open my eyes
You are really there
To take away my troubles
You do so much to care

I will keep my eyes wide open
Look at things, I did not see
We have a dream come true
It will always last with you and me.

----------


## raiazlan

All you wanted was someone to hold your hand

To understand
To be there when you needed them
To hold you close
To keep you warm when you were cold
But you got so blind
Trying to find
That one person you love
You forgot about the people who already did
You couldn't see
That one special person was me
The image http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/e...?t=1201987413 cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.
Lives are for living I live for you
Dreams are for dreaming I dream for you
Hearts are for beating mine beats for you
Angels are for keeping. Can I keep you?

You are like the sunshine so warm,
you are like sugar, so sweet...
you are like you...
and
that's the reason why I love you!
I miss you so,
here around me,
so many people,
but yet so alone.
I miss your lips,
your lovely smile,
I miss you each day more and more!
There are a lot of birds wispering only about you,
you should once listen to them,
then you would know how much I love you.

----------


## raiazlan

Only in my dreams,
Are you ever smiling at me.
And only in my dreams,
Will you and I ever be.
Only in my dreams,
Will we ever watch the sunrise.
And only in my dreams,
Will I ever see that love in your eyes.
If those dreams,
If they come true.
Each day I wake,
I would be with you.
We walk and we talk,
Hand in hand along the shore.
Spending each moment together,
Never needing anything more.
When you look at me,
Your smile seems to shine.
You touch my heart,
You say you are mine.
Each night as I dream,
You are always there.
We together as one,
Everything we share.
I hold you in my arms,
So close, so much in love.
Only in my dreams,
Are you sent to me from above.
Only in my dreams,
Are you ever smiling at me.
And only in my dreams,
Will you and I ever be.
Only in my dreams,
Will we ever watch the sunrise.
And only in my dreams,
Will I ever see that love in your eyes.
When I wake, again without you,
It was so real or so it seems.
But then I remember,
You were only in my dreams.

----------


## raiazlan

Sweet Honey
Every time I think of you,
I feel the intensity
Of loving you
Like you could never imagine.

What I want more than anything
is to hold you in my arms
And just tell you how much I love you
And how much I want you in my life.

Please...
Don't ever doubt my love for you
Because it is as real today
As it was the day
We first began to share our love.

----------


## raiazlan

You said we would stay together
We'd always walk side by side
Yet you have left me here alone
All these tears for you I've cried
Open your eyes and look around
Right next to your lonely shadow
I've been here since you left
How could I have ever let you go?
Trying to keep up with you
You walked way too fast for me
My life on earth yet incomplete
With you gone my world is empty
Time stood still for me like my heart
Our dreams couldn't turn to reality
Though we can't touch anymore
You know, you've got to live for me
When your heart stopped,so did I
How I miss the touch of your hands
Feelings of being held in your arms
Living without you I can't stand
Feel me from these frames on wall
Speak to me every night and day
Your love for me would never fall
As within your arms forever I'll stay
Until the day you come for me
Please stay with me in my heart
Let me feel your love again
Keep me from falling apart
Your heartbeats are breaths i take
Your tears just pass my lips by
Touch your heart to feel my love
Flow with destiny, never ask why?

----------


## raiazlan

I've been alone with you inside my mind
And in my dreams 
I've kissed your lips a thousand times.
I sometimes see you pass outside my door.

Hello
is it me you're lookin' for?
I can see it in your eyes
I can see it in your smile.
You're all I've' ever wanted 
and my arms are open wide.
'Cause you know just what to say
and you know just what to do
And I want to tell you so much - I love you.

I long to see the sunlight in your hair
And tell you time and time again
how much I care.
Sometimes I feel my heart will overflow.

Hello
I've just got to let you know
'Cause I wonder where you are 
and I wonder what you do.
Are you somewhere feeling lonely
or is someone loving you
Tell me how to win your heart
for I haven't got a clue
But let me start by saying - I love you.

Hello
is it me you're lookin' for ?
'Cause I wonder where you are
and I wonder what you do.
Are you somewhere feeling lonely
or is someone loving you
Tell me how to win your heart
for I haven't got a clue

But let me start by saying - I love you

----------


## raiazlan

Until stars have lost their sparkle
Until the sun refuses to shine
Until the flowers fail to bloom
You will always be forever mine.

Until lightning ceases to strike
Until the snowflakes stop falling
Until rainbows have no ending
Your name I'll always be calling

Until eternal time stops ticking
Until skies are no longer blue,
Until my heart stops beating
I'll always be in love with you

----------


## raiazlan

You're a little gift from heaven
sent straight to me from God;
a little ray of sunshine
that keeps me hanging on.

You are the very reason
I go from day to day.
You are a little ounce of strength
that sends me on my way.

And if I had to live
one single day without you,
I just wouldn't know what to do.

I'm so glad you're a part of my life!

----------


## raiazlan

Life is a game

Life is a game,
A game of chess,
If you make a wrong move,
Your winning chances are less.

Life is so precious,
Life is so beautiful,
Life is a real game,
So make winning your aim.

Think about the move before you make it,
Because you dont want to suffer your whole life for it.
Make sure you achieve your aim,
Because then you can move on to your next game.

Think of the people, who are waiting for your success,
Cheering for you throughout the entire race.
You dont want to disappoint them and make them frown.
So make sure that you win and dont let them down.

Win the game and make people behind you feel proud,
For the support they gave you by sticking around.
Thank them for being there and supporting you throughout the game,
And be thankful that you have all these people to support you reach your aim.

----------


## Sonhal

didnt read all fanx

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Love is a word, not from the mind
If you look into my eyes,
My Love you will find.
As I look in your eyes
I see us together
And I know this is forever.
As I hold you near
I feel the Love
Without a single fear.
Take my hand and I'll show you the way
Our Love will grow stronger
Each and every day.

----------


## raiazlan

Nobody knows who will share all your love
but in your eyes that someone will be me
nobody knows who will share
all your love pure and fair
but in your eyes I can see
that someone will be me
nobody knows who will share all your love.

----------


## raiazlan

When you came into my life
I needed someone new,
Someone to really love me and
I found out it was you.

You've made my life a heaven
By carrying me thru and thru,
I hope you never leave me
No matter what I do.

I know I make you angry
And sometimes you want to go,
But if you ever left me
It would hurt more than you would know.

You make my life worth living
You have, ever since our start,
And I can't tell you enough
I love you with all my heart.

I have been awaiting your love,
Thinking it wouldn't come.
Nearly given up all hope,
Never to feel as some.

Then you walked into my life,
On a cloud of silver lining.
Suddenly you were there,
To take away the paning.

You are worth the wait,
All the tears once spent.
A smile upon my lips now,
Just knowing you were God sent.

----------


## raiazlan

From the first time our eyes met,
I knew you were the one.
The one I searched for, 

The one I longed for;
The missing piece to my heart.

Nothing could ever compare
to this love that we share.
I can't imagine my life

Without you, and I hope
I never have to.
I'll Love You Forever

----------


## raiazlan

A Good Morning,
Greeting I'm Sending Your Way ,
Wrapped Up In Smiles,
For A Beautiful Day,
May Your Day Be Pleasant ,
And Things Go As Planned,
I'm Sending Good Wishes,
To You My Friend
A Special Good Morning ,
For A Special Friend,
Hope Things Go Easy From,
Beginning Till End...
May Your Day Be Filled With Happiness,
May Allah Guide You On Your Way !
And May You Have A Wonderful Day,
With Allah Blessings Ameen

----------


## raiazlan

Love is a fairytale
Can only be found in dreams
There is no prince charming
At least that's how it seems

Sex will always lead you
Make you think love is real
But when the passions over
You'll see how you tuly feel

You learn things about them
You never knew before
Like before they called you baby
Now they treat you like a whore

Love can be so wonderful
Make you feel complete
It can make you fly high with the angels
Knock you off your feet

Love can also be dangerous
Make you jealous and full of rage
Tear your heart to pieces
Make you feel like your trapped in a cage

So I've come to this conclusion
Love can't possibly be real
For no one can explain it
Only express how they feel

Till the day love can be defined
I will stick to my storybooks and dreams
For lust is all that comes to mind
In all my relationships, so it seems

----------


## raiazlan

Falling In Love

Love Is A Very Precious Gift,
To Be Cherished Everyday,
If You Are Lucky Enough To Find It
Dont Ever Throw It Away...

You Must Take Your Time When Falling In Love
To Find Each Others Heart,
First Learn To Trust And Understand
And Begin At The Very Start...

As Your Love Grows Stronger With Time
Marriage May Come Your Way,
And You Will Both Begin A New Life
When You Reach Your Wedding Day...

May God Bless This Love,you Share Together
As You Grow More In Love Each Day.
And May God Give You Grace And Wisdom
If Storms Should Come Your Way..

----------


## raiazlan

Do you know how I feel when you touch my heart
Can you hear me cry inside at your silent embrace
Do you see the fear I keep hidden away
Can you feel the pain I never show

            I can't help but smile when you touch my heart
            You can't know the warmth it brings me
            I can't bring myself to share the love
            You can't see the hope in my soul
            If only I too touch your heart
            I only try to ease your fears
            If only I could help as much
            I only wish I were as true
            Do you know you touch my heart
            I love you being in my life
            Do you feel the way I do
            Do you know you touch my heart

----------


## raiazlan

Why Do We Close ,
Our Eyes When We Pray,
When We Are Overjoyed,
When We Dream ?
Because The Most .
Beautiful Things,
In Life Are Not Seen .
But To Be Realised !

 3.gif 
Forgiveness Is Always Free.
But That Doesn't ,
Mean That Confession,
Is Always Easy.
Sometimes It Is Hard.
Incredibly Hard. It Is Painful ,
To Admit Our Sins And Entrust,
Ourselves To God's Care .
May Allah Bless Your Day !!!
3.gif

----------


## raiazlan

TO THE ONE
"I LOVE"! 
Love is the tenderness in your loving touch.
Love is not needing the last word in an argument.
Love is looking at your own faults instead of mine.
Love is sacrificing instead of demanding.

Love is being there during the bad times too.
Love is caring when I'm sick.
Love is being faithful to our union.
Love is the honesty and respect you show me.

Love is giving instead of taking.
Love is making me laugh when I'm depressed.
Love is giving me comfort when I'm sad. 
Love is sharing important decisions.

Love is forgiveness when I need it.
Love is being committed to our relationship.
Love is accepting me as is instead of trying to change me.
Love is holding me and crying with me.
You have blessed my heart
and    
our love with all of these. 
My  prayer is to return the same
precious love to thee.

----------


## raiazlan

HEAVEN GATE 
In the arms of Angels someone leaves.
Here on earth someone grieves.
In just moments from now,
A beautiful mystery somehow,
Someone stands at heavens gate,
Filled with happiness as they wait.
No more pain nor tears,
Only treasured memories of their years.
Down here were holding on,
We cant accept theyre gone.
Weeping as we call their name,
Our lives will never be the same.
Someone stands at the gate to heaven,
As tragedy struck our world again.
In time well begin to understand,
The Angels took our loved ones hand.
They softly whispered God is love,
And Hes waiting up above.
Gods love has called for them,
To heavens gate to meet him.
Theyll enter heavens gate together
Where love lives forever.

----------


## raiazlan

Just a Little Message
Little Greeting - 1
This little greeting,
I'm sending your way.
Hoping that maybe,
I'll brighten your day!
Little Greeting - 2
With it comes happiness,
Love and good cheer.
Wishing you laughter,
Throughout the whole year.
Little Greeting - 3
Not a tear in your eye,
But a smile on your face.
One that's so bright and can,
light up the darkest place
Little Greeting - 4
Laughter ringing,
So loud and so true.
That no one around you,
Could ever be blue.
Little Greeting - 5
Just remember these wishes,
I'm sending your way.
Just hoping that maybe,
You'll have a nice day!

----------


## raiazlan

A hand that reaches out in friendship
Takes a firm hold and gives a little tug
To lift up your soul
And your heart feels a hug

This hand of a friend
Is letting you know
They're holding on tight
And never letting go

Thank You For Holding My Hand
When I've Needed It The Most

Real friends stay by your side,
always showing you their true self...never nothing to hide.
Some put on a mask...but in the end God knows their task.

----------


## raiazlan

For an effective and good communication. ..Be a good listener first
When people express themselves verbally; they generally want evidence of at least two things:
They've been heard and They've been understood.
A good communicator tries first to be a good listener, here we advocate five steps toward good listening.

* Blending:
Everything about you, from body posture to voice volume,
must give the impression that you hear and understand.
* Backtracking:
Repeating back some of the actual words that another person
Is using and sending a clear signal that you're listening.
* Clarifying:
This step allows you to figure out what the person
intents to communicate.
* Summarizing:
This allows you to make sure that both you and the
Other person are on the same page.
* Reconfirming:
The fifth and the final step is to confirm what you
Have heard.
The key point:
Listen first, listen well: You aren't likely to be heard (or understood) until the person has said what
he or she has to say.
Learn and practices these five steps for good listening: Blend, back-track, clarify, summarize and re-confirming.
Make sure the other person knows you've heard and understood: You must establish this fact before you attempt
to get him or her to Hear and understand you... ..try it out

----------


## raiazlan

Nobody knows who will share all your love
but in your eyes that someone will be me
nobody knows who will share
all your love pure and fair
but in your eyes I can see
that someone will be me
nobody knows who will share all your love.

----------


## raiazlan

I love you im so sure of it now.
i want to be with you as time permits.
before i knew you knew you.
i was feeling love.
theres soemthings in life you just know.
and i KNOW i love YOU.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Our Raindrop Blanket
The miles between us are a nothing but a ruthless number
A land separated in loss and misery
But for that one magical night, we were together...
The memory is always on my mind
The rain falling from the sky
Our raindrop blanket
Comforting us from the evils of a cold, dark, hateful world.
The pale moonlight seems as our only guide through this roller coaster of desire
Though it is so hard to see through the dark clouds of despair...
Yet, this despair brings our comfort, our shield from sadness and heartache.
Can despair bring such happiness?
Can such despair bring two people longing for affection together?
Indeed, it has...
The warmth of our bodies
The thunder from the storm echoes our hearts
The lightning not from the clouds, but from the blood pumping through our veins
Feeling faint from the short breaths we take between kisses.
Running my fingers through your warm, wet hair
Getting tangled from the wind blowing from your back
Pushing you closer into me, oh, ever so close...
The raindrops dance on our skin
Rolling down your lips, into my mouth, tasting you...
Your sweet lips taste of the fresh ocean rain.
The light from the stars reflecting in your twinkling eyes
Eyes that hold a past of loneliness and regret
But now have solace shining in them...
I run my hands from your hair to your rain soaked face, radiant face.
I hold your face as we passionately kiss.
I move my hands down your body
Handling you we the fragility of glass
Your skin so soft and tender.
You blowing your warm breath on my neck
Making my hair stand on its end.
Ecstasy is setting in, that carefree, emotional feeling
Each raindrop hitting my skin is orgasmic...
The moment is too perfect
As if God opened the gates of heaven to allow us to pass through...
There is no ocean, no ship, no rain.
There is just us, together...
No cruel world to shun us away
Only two souls intertwined in love...
A love that is young, beautiful, comforting, exciting.
We lose control over our desires
And the two of us become one...

----------


## raiazlan

I looked into her eyes
I got lost in their depth
A glance into the future
Revealing the secrets she kept
For so many years she cared too
Yet we were both afraid to say
We avoided each other completely.. .
Every time, simply another day
She cried to me one night.
~Please help, I don't know what to do~
I wrapped my arms around her body.
~It is okay now, I'm here with you~
She told me about her boyfriend,
He cheated, and hurt her bad...
I told her not to worry...
But in the inside I was getting mad.
I held back my anger...
And I comforted her instead.
Playing with her hair,
She lay still on my bed.
I leaned over to kiss her cheek,
She smiled and turned to me.
~Thank you for being there...
I Have finally learned to see~
With that she drifted off,
I left her quietly sleeping.
~How could anyone want to hurt her? ~
I ran through thoughts, my heart leaping.
I met up with her boyfriend,
Swung out of pure love and rage.
A knife stabbed through my stomach..
~God where were you today?~
My head smacking onto the pavement,
My breath getting thin...
My vision blurred and fading slowly...
This was a battle I could never win.
As this darkness consumes me...
Light fills my eyes...
I am proud to have lost my life,
If it meant ending her cries...

----------


## raiazlan

Love in a tear
If you were a tear in the rain pouring
Down on me I'd be standing there
And let you wash away my fears
If you were a tear glimmering in my soul
I'd not hold you back I'd let you take control

If you were a tear in the wind ever blowing
My hair and in my face I'd breathe you in
So you'll fill me up and be a part of me
It's love in a tear anyone can see and feel
Cause together we are one and meant to be

If you were a tear running down my cheek
I'd neither let you stop nor let you go

You are a release form the hurt so to speak
At last Feeling free to live the life we seek
Loving and living life, giving endlessly
Just you and me forever in harmony

----------


## raiazlan

FRIENDSHIP
FRNDSHIP MEAN BEAUTY OF A HUMAN
FRNDSHIP MEAN LIKE GOLDS
FRNDSHIP MEAN FRESH FLOWER
FRNDSHIP MEAN FEELING
FRNDSHIP MEAN HAPPINESS
FRNDSHIP MEAN PLEASED
FRNDSHIP MEAN SHARING
FRNDSHIP MEAN THINKING
FRNDSHIP MEAN SUGGESTION
FRNDSHIP MEAN CONNECTION
FRNDSHIP MEAN WASTING TIME
FRNDSHIP MEAN KILLER OF LIFE
FRNDSHIP MEAN TEASING
FRNDSHIP MEAN JOKING
FRNDSHIP MEAN GOOD RELATIONSHIP
FRNDSHIP MEAN GOOD PARTNER
FRNDSHIP MEAN CALLING IN A SAVIOR CONDITION
FRNDSHIP MEAN LEAVING IN A SAVIOR CONDITION
FRIENDSHIP MEAN LIVING IN A GOOD CONDITION
FRNDSHIP MEAN TIME PASS
FRNDSHIP MEAN INVESTIGATE
FRNDSHIP MEANS A PART OF LIFE
FRNDSHIP MEANS A NICE THING
FRNDSHIP MEANS A RIVER
FRNDSHIP MEAN WINDS
*So lets be friends forever*

¸.*´¨`*.¸¸.*´¨`*..¸¸. *´¨`*.¸

----------


## raiazlan

The Vows I Take Will Be Forever


The vows I take will be forever: 



 I'll love you all my life.  



There's no part way, no holding back 

 Once we are man and wife.   

The choice is made,

 and now I swim  

In a far different sea,  

The shores of which are bright green hills 

 Raised up for you and me.     

Our love is like a mountainside  

Awash in lovely flowers: 

 It is our home, our solid rock, 

 Where all bright things are ours

And though of need we often must 

 Spend our days apart,  

Our love will always be with us, 

 Held within the heart.     

I feel it now, so strong and free,  

So part of every breath  

That it must live--I swear it will! 

 Even after death.

----------


## raiazlan

The thoughts that run through my head
are more than words could ever have said,
But then when I see you it takes my breath away,
and I forget everything I wanted to say.
I was going to say to you,
"No other guy has ever made me feel like this,
and no other guy could make me fall head over heels...
with just a kiss!
And that I love you for everything you say and do...
Like the way you say I'm in love with you,
and how that makes me feel,
or the way you kiss me,
so gently as if I were to break right then.
And just the familiar way you smell,
when I lay my head on your shoulder,
Or just the way your hand always seems to find mine.
And most of all, it is the way you smile at me,
that could make me die right then and there.
Or altogether, just that you are amazing!"
So next time we are together and I am not saying anything...
remember that you did make me fall head over heels,
but I just can't describe to you how it feels.
And don't forget when I see you it takes me breath away,
and I forget everything I wanted to say.

----------


## raiazlan

sisters can hurt each other
in things we say and do
At times words of praise
are can be very few



Those without a sister
cannot know the pleasure
Of have a sister like you
it's a joy without measure



Growing up together
experiencing good and bad
To know you were there
made me very glad



Sister, I'd like you to know
you mean so much to me
Hope you'll always know that
you're the finest they'll ever be

----------


## raiazlan

I thought one time I found true love
When only true love mattered
Then walked away, did my true love
And true love left me shattered

To think about that one true love
Did hurt me for a while
But after I forgot true love
True love just made me smile

For if I really had true love
I slowly understood
Then true love wouldn't go away
There's no way true love could

You see true love it is forever
It's precious through and through
True love is much more than I had
It's much more than I knew

When true love has you locked up tight
You're trapped in true loves grip
No harsh word spoke or evil done
Could cause true love to slip

It happens only once in life.
When true love comes along.
Please realize true love takes time.
But know it's never wrong.

I hope one day true love takes flight.
With no intent to land.
With me forever lost in love.
And you holding my hand.

----------


## raiazlan

Sand and Stone


TWO FRIENDS WERE WALKING
THROUGH THE DESERT.
DURING SOME POINT OF THE
JOURNEY, THEY HAD AN
ARGUMENT; AND ONE FRIEND
SLAPPED THE OTHER ONE
IN THE FACE.

THE ONE WHO GOT SLAPPED
WAS HURT, BUT WITHOUT
SAYING ANYTHING,
WROTE IN THE SAND:

"TODAY MY BEST FRIEND
SLAPPED ME IN THE FACE".

THEY KEPT ON WALKING,
UNTIL THEY FOUND AN OASIS,
WHERE THEY DECIDED
TO TAKE A BATH

THE ONE WHO HAD BEEN
SLAPPED GOT STUCK IN THE
MIRE AND STARTED DROWNING,
BUT THE FRIEND SAVED HIM.

AFTER HE RECOVERED FROM
THE NEAR DROWNING,
HE W ROTE ON A STONE:

"TODAY MY BEST FRIEND
SAVED MY LIFE ".

THE FRIEND WHO HAD SLAPPED
AND SAVED HIS BEST FRIEND
ASKED HIM, "AFTER I HURT YOU,
 YOU WROTE IN THE SAND AND NOW,
YOU WRITE ON A STONE, WHY?"

THE FRIEND REPLIED
"WHEN SOMEONE HURTS US
WE SHOULD WRITE IT DOWN
IN SAND, WHERE WINDS OF
FORGIVENESS CAN ERASE IT AWAY.
BUT, WHEN SOMEONE DOES
SOMETHING GOOD FOR US,
WE MUST ENGRAVE IT IN STONE
WHERE NO WIND
CAN EVER ERASE IT."

LEARN TO WRITE
YOUR HURTS IN
THE SAND AND TO
CARVE YOUR
BLESSINGS IN STONE.

THEY SAY IT TAKES A
MINUTE TO FIND A SPECIAL
PERSON, AN HOUR TO
APPRECIATE THEM, A DAY
TO LOVE THEM, BUT THEN
AN ENTIRE LIFE
TO FORGET THEM.

SEND THIS PHRASE TO
THE PEOPLE YOU'LL NEVER
FORGET. I JUST DID.

IF YOU DON'T
SEND IT TO ANYONE,
IT MEANS YOU'RE IN A
HURRY AND THAT YOU'VE
FORGOTTEN YOUR FRIENDS.
TAKE THE TIME TO LIVE!

DO NOT VALUE THE THINGS
YOU HAVE IN YOUR LIFE, BUT VALUE
WHO YOU HAVE IN YOUR LIFE !
AND IF I HAPPEN TO GET IT BACK,
THEN I KNOW MY PLACE IN YOUR LIFE.

----------


## raiazlan

I wanted to thank you
for the things you have done,
for being my guardian angel
when I felt I had none.




I wanted to thank you
for the love you have shown,
for your warmth and affection
when I thought I was alone.




I wanted to thank you
for your gestures and words;
you gave me strength when I was in need
and helped me trust in my own creed.




I wanted to thank you
for being there through thick and thin,
if not in body, in soul
and always believing that I could win.




I wanted to thank you
for who you are,
for your strength and courage,
for always shining like the brightest star.




And the only way I can thank you
and show you how I feel
is to utter these words
which are written in steel:




It's so peaceful to be loved for who I have become
than to be resented for the things I have not done.

----------


## raiazlan

From the first time our eyes met,
I knew you were the one.
The one I searched for, 

The one I longed for;
The missing piece to my heart.

Nothing could ever compare
to this love that we share.
I can't imagine my life

Without you, and I hope
I never have to.
I'll Love You Forever

----------


## raiazlan

Love is a fairytale
Can only be found in dreams
There is no prince charming
At least that's how it seems

Sex will always lead you
Make you think love is real
But when the passions over
You'll see how you tuly feel

You learn things about them
You never knew before
Like before they called you baby
Now they treat you like a whore

Love can be so wonderful
Make you feel complete
It can make you fly high with the angels
Knock you off your feet

Love can also be dangerous
Make you jealous and full of rage
Tear your heart to pieces
Make you feel like your trapped in a cage

So I've come to this conclusion
Love can't possibly be real
For no one can explain it
Only express how they feel

Till the day love can be defined
I will stick to my storybooks and dreams
For lust is all that comes to mind
In all my relationships, so it seems

----------


## raiazlan

Falling In Love

Love Is A Very Precious Gift,
To Be Cherished Everyday,
If You Are Lucky Enough To Find It
Dont Ever Throw It Away...

You Must Take Your Time When Falling In Love
To Find Each Others Heart,
First Learn To Trust And Understand
And Begin At The Very Start...

As Your Love Grows Stronger With Time
Marriage May Come Your Way,
And You Will Both Begin A New Life
When You Reach Your Wedding Day...

May God Bless This Love,you Share Together
As You Grow More In Love Each Day.
And May God Give You Grace And Wisdom
If Storms Should Come Your Way..

----------


## raiazlan

The life that I have
Is all that I have
And the life that I have
Is yours.

The love that I have
Of the life that I have
Is yours and yours and yours.

A sleep I shall have
A rest I shall have
Yet death will be but a pause.

For the peace of my years
In the long green grass
Will be yours and yours and yours.

----------


## raiazlan

THE BEAUTY OF A WOMAN

The beauty of a woman
Is not in the clothes she wears,
The figure that she carries,
Or the way she combs her hair.

The beauty of a woman
must be seen from in her eyes,
Because that is the doorway to her heart,
the place where love resides.

The beauty of a woman
is not in a facial mole,
But true beauty in a woman
Is reflected in her soul.

It is the caring that she lovingly gives,
The passion that she shows,
And the beauty of a woman
With passing years-only grows!

You don't stop laughing because you grow old;
you grow old because you stop laughing

----------


## raiazlan

~The Feather~

She was but a small child,
to young to feel such sorrow.
Alone and scared, she wept.
She could see no tomorrow's.
She wanted her mommy, she stood silent.
Staring at the grave.
A mothers words I'll always be with you.
Now you must be brave.

A fathers assuring words of love,
fell upon a broken heart.
We can do it, said a father.
You and I being together is a good start.
Silent tears late at night.
A child can not sleep.
A soft light filled the room.
A mother looks upon the child that weeps.
A gentle touch made is love.
Dries the tears that fall.
She sees an angel,
so beautiful and tall.
Rubbing tears from her cheeks,
she ask's mommy is that you?
The angel smiled and nodded,
I heard tears and found you.
Sorry I'm trying to be brave.
But my heart is broken.
A mother love tells her child true.
Gentle words spoken.



A feather of pure white,
is laid in a box of gold.
A treasure from so long ago.
Never to be touched, never to be sold.
A young lady weeps,
to young to be left all alone.
A fathers words,
look in your heart you'll find me.
I'll always be there.
A fathers love is undying,
when you need me, I'll be there.

With tear stained eyes.
She dusted off the box of gold.
Mother, father has come to you.
She said opening the box of gold.
Tears started falling,
now with in the box laid two feathers.
A warmth of love,
spread through her heart.
To stay there no matter the weather.
Daddy had made it home.
He was, with the woman he loved.
A woman weds, knowing that she is truly loved.
Tears of joy fall as a son is born.
On a cold December morn.
Tears of sadness fall,
to young to be a widow.
To young to mourn.
An empty coffin is laid to rest.
A soldiers remains could not be found.
A baby cries for his mother.
Heavens blessings in its sound.

We will all live on.
Said a mothers love.
Life's blessings bestowed.
The image of his father a young son grows.
She sat there, holding the box of gold.
A son listens, as the story is told.
What lays with in this box of gold.
Can never be touched or sold.
They are feathers, feathers of love.
Pure and white as any dove's.



A son looks to see three feathers spread wide.
Looks like angel wings he cried.
In our life we make the wings we wear in heaven.
Some are magical, just like these.
They are made in heaven.
Left behind to heal a broken heart.
This one is to fill love in a heart.
This one is for the lost of a soul mate.
It's love will never die or be replaced.
This feather, that heals was my mothers.
This one,
that filled a lonely heart with love,
is my fathers.
This one of the soul mate,
is your father's.
He waits for me, In heaven above.
There in his heart he holds our love.
As much as I hate to leave you,
I must go when heaven call's.
The choice is never ours.
It's when I'm needed that I must go.
God sends his call.



The day a feather appear's,
it's then you'll know I made it home.
Never feel sad for a lost.
Thank God for bringing us home.
Where one day we will all meet.
There we will walk upon golden streets.
If sadness should consume you one day.
Remember every thing I say.



Open the box of gold,
we are all here for you forever.
A young man weds vowing love forever.
On a beautiful summer morn.
A daughter is born.
On a golden fall day a young man cries,
to young to mourn.
Feeling a great lost he opens a box of gold.
There laid a new feather all formed.
A smile upon his face he went to his family
and said we will make it.
Jesus has us in his arms,
angel wings cover us like a blanket.
An old man shows a young woman a box of gold.
He tells the story as he was told.

----------


## raiazlan

Dear friend I just wanted to take a moment

to let you know you're on my mind each day



I'm always thinking of you

and wondering if you are doing fine



You are such a joy to know

and this has been true from the start



I'm not sure as to why

the Lord above brought you into my heart



I just want to say thank you

simply because you've always been true


Always remember one thing

That I feel blessed to have someone like you.

----------


## raiazlan

IF A CHILD...

If a child lives with criticism,
he learns to condemn.
If a child lives with hostility,
he learns to fight.
If a child lives with ridicule,
he learns to be shy.
If a child lives with shame,
he learns to feel guilty.
If a child lives with tolerance,
he learns to be patient.
If a child lives with encouragement,
he learns confidence.
If a child lives with praise,
he learns to appreciate.
If a child lives with fairness,
he learns justice.
If a child lives with security,
he learns to have faith.
If a child lives with approval,
he learns to like himself.
If a child lives with acceptance and friendship,
He learns to find love in the world.

----------


## raiazlan

Midnight,
and I'm a-waiting
on the twelve-oh-five
Hoping it'll take me
just a little farther down the line


Moonlight,
you're just a heartache in disguise;
Won't you keep my heart from breaking
if it's only for a very short time


Playing with the queen of hearts,
knowing it ain't really smart
The joker ain't the only fool
who'll do anything for you


Laying out another lie,
thinking 'bout a life of crime
That's what I'll have to do
to keep me away from you


Honey, you know it makes you mad
Why is everybody telling everybody
what you have done
Baby, I know it makes you sad
But when they're handing out the heartaches
you know you got to have you some


Lovers, I know you've had a few
But hide your heart beneath the covers
and tell 'em they're the only one
And others, they know just
what I'm going through

And it's a-hard to be a lover
when you say you're only in it for fun
Playing with the queen of hearts,
knowing it ain't really smart
The joker ain't the only fool
who'll do anything for you

----------


## ViSIoN

oh realy touch my heart...

thanks you. ... ... ...for shearing... ... ... ...

----------


## raiazlan

TO THE LOVE OF MY LIFE


I could tell you I loved you.
I could tell you you're my life.
But I won't because I don't think that would be enough.
Not only do I want to tell you how much I love you,
I want to show you.
You are the reason I live,
the reason my heart keeps beating.
Without you my life would be over.
I never knew I could love someone as much as I love and need you.
Please know I'll never be able to love anyone as much as I love you.

You're the only one for me.
And that's the way it will always be.
Without you my heart would be empty and incomplete.
Every memory I have of you I treasure.
Every thought of you is wonderful.
Thank you for the love you have given me.
Thank you for the lesson of my life I will never forget.
Thank you, love of my life.

----------


## raiazlan

The glory of friendship is
not the outstretched hand,
nor the kindly smile,
nor the joy of companionship;
it is the spiritual inspiration
that comes to one when he discovers
that someone else believes in him
and is willing to trust him
with his friendship.

----------


## raiazlan

What Is The SMILE ...
************ ********* ********* ********* **
Smile Is The Hand For Friendship
Smile Is The essences of LIfe
Smile Is The blow of breeze
Smile Is The fragrance of flowers
Smile Is The courage to face life
Smile Is The mask of success
Smile Is The way of happiness
Smile Is The key to Love
Smile Is The colors of rinbow
Smile Is The sunlight to brighten a day
Smile Is The shine of stars
Smile Is The sing of beauty
Smile Is The Power which can rule ever hearts
Smile Is The key which opens one's heart
Smile Is The medicine for wounded person

----------


## raiazlan

Hold My Hand and I'm Yours



Hold my hand and I'm yours,  

And your heart will stay close to mine, 

 For I know the sun must rise with the dawn, 

 And at night the stars must shine.  

 And the wind must wander the ocean  

And sing with the waves of the sea;

  Just so, I know, I'll be by your side,

  And you will be wedded to me.    

 And you will be wedded to me, my
 love,  

And I will be wedded to you;  

For I know the tide must turn with the moon,  

And the spring must return ever new.  

   And the sky must weep that the hillsides  

May laugh in the green of their joy;

  And the leaves must turn red, brown, and gold 

 That the earth might their riches employ.    

 And love like a mad, swollen hunger

And love like an unending song

And love like the silent pull of the Earth  

Shall be with us all our lives long, my love, 

 Shall be with us all our lives long.

----------


## raiazlan

A BLESSING FOR YOU
I asked God to bless you 
As I prayed for you today. 
To guide you and protect you 
As you go along your way...
His love is always with you, 
His promises are true, 


And when we give Him all our cares 
You know He will see us through. 
So when the road you're traveling on 
Seems difficult at best, 
Just remember I'm here praying 
And God will do the rest.

~ author unknown ~

----------


## raiazlan

THE BEAUTY OF A WOMAN

The beauty of a woman
Is not in the clothes she wears,
The figure that she carries,
Or the way she combs her hair.

The beauty of a woman
must be seen from in her eyes,
Because that is the doorway to her heart,
the place where love resides.

The beauty of a woman
is not in a facial mole,
But true beauty in a woman
Is reflected in her soul.

It is the caring that she lovingly gives,
The passion that she shows,
And the beauty of a woman
With passing years-only grows!

You don't stop laughing because you grow old;
you grow old because you stop laughing

----------


## raiazlan

Death Bed


It was early in the morning at four,
When death knocked upon a bedroom door,

Who is there? The sleeping one cried.
I'm Malakul Mawt, let me inside.

At once, the man began to shiver,
As one sweating in deadly fever,

He shouted to his sleeping wife,
Don't let him take away my life.

Please go away, O Angel of Death!
Leave me alone; I'm not ready yet.

My family on me depends,
Give me a chance, O please prepense!

The angel knocked again and again,
Friend! I'll take your life without a pain,

This your soul Allah requires,
I come not with my own desire.

Bewildered, the man began to cry,
O Angel I'm so afraid to die,

I'll give you gold and be your slave,
Don't send me to the unlit grave.

Let me in, O Friend! The Angel said,
Open the door; get up from your bed,

If you do not allow me in,
I will walk through it, like a Jinn.

The man held a gun in his right hand,
Ready to defy the Angel's stand.

I'll point my gun, towards your head,
You dare come in; I'll shoot you dead.

By now the Angel was in the room,
Saying, O Friend! Prepare for your doom.

Foolish man, Angels never die,
Put down your gun and do not sigh.

Why are you afraid! Tell me O man,
To die according to Allah's plan?

Come smile at me, do not be grim,
Be Happy to return to Him.

O Angel! I bow my head in shame,
I had no time to take Allah's Name.

From morning till dusk, I made my wealth,
Not even caring for my health.

Allah's command I never obeyed,
Nor five times a day I ever prayed.

A Ramadan came and a Ramadan went,
But no time had I to repent.

The Hajj was already FARD on me,
But I would not part with my money.

All charities I did ignore,
Taking usury more and more.

O Angel! I appeal to you,
Spare my life for a year or two.

The Laws of Quran I will obey,
I'll begin SALAT this very day..

My Fast and Hajj, I will complete,
And keep away from self-conceit.

I will refrain from usury,
And give all my wealth to charity,

We Angels do what Allah demands,
We cannot go against His commands.


Death is ordained for everyone,
Father, mother, daughter or son.

I'm afraid this moment is your last,
Now be reminded, of your past,

I do understand your fears,
But it is now too late for tears.

You lived in this world, two score and more,
Never did you, your people adore.

Your parents, you did not obey,
Hungry beggars, you turned away.

Instead of making more Muslims,
You made your children non-Muslims.

You ignored the Mua'dhin Adhaan,
Nor did you read the Holy Quran.

Breaking promises all your life,
Backbiting friends, and causing strife.

From hoarded goods, great profits you made,
And your poor workers, you underpaid.

Horses and cards were your leisure,
Moneymaking was your pleasure.

You ate vitamins and grew more fat,
With the very sick, you never sat.

A pint of blood you never gave,
Which could a little baby save?

O Human, you have done enough wrong,
You bought good properties for a song.

When the farmers appealed to you,
You did not have mercy, this true.

Paradise for you? I cannot tell,
Undoubtedly you will dwell in hell.


There is no time for you to repent,
I'll take your soul for which I am sent.

The ending however, is very sad,
Eventually the man became mad

With a cry, he jumped out of bed,
And suddenly, he fell down dead.

O Reader! Take moral from here,
You never know, your end may be near

Change your living and make amends
For heaven, on your deeds depends.

If this poem inspires you,
It can help someone too.
____________

At least take sometime, and do not make it ban
And send it to as many people as u can.

----------


## raiazlan

TO THE LOVE OF MY LIFE


I could tell you I loved you.
I could tell you you're my life.
But I won't because I don't think that would be enough.
Not only do I want to tell you how much I love you,
I want to show you.
You are the reason I live,
the reason my heart keeps beating.
Without you my life would be over.
I never knew I could love someone as much as I love and need you.
Please know I'll never be able to love anyone as much as I love you.

You're the only one for me.
And that's the way it will always be.
Without you my heart would be empty and incomplete.
Every memory I have of you I treasure.
Every thought of you is wonderful.
Thank you for the love you have given me.
Thank you for the lesson of my life I will never forget.
Thank you, love of my life.

----------


## raiazlan

Friends For Life


Through the years, yes even a lifetime
We make many friends that is true,
But seldom do we find one so rare
As giving and faithful as you.

BUTTON

You were there when times were hard
And through the good times too,
We have shared so much together
That's what caring friends always do.

BUTTON

You are trustworthy and dependable
.The best friend one could possibly find,
It's with great gratitude that I say,
"Thank you for being a friend of mine."

----------


## raiazlan

A Million Times

I have seen you a million times
And every time I see you
I fall in love with you all over again
My heart starts to race
My frown turns into a smile
And all my worries are now in my past
When you smile at me my heart melts
You give the sweetest hugs
Every time you hug me
Your smile is like a new day
Your sense of humor is like no other
The ability you have to make me smile
Is all you need you love me
Your laugh is so soft and sweet
Just looking in your eyes
Makes me melt inside
Your lips look so soft
Soft enough to kiss
You, yourself relive me from all pain
Your hands are as soft as a pillow
The way you comfort me is amazing
Every time we say good-bye
I start to cry
I say good-bye to you too many times
I said good-bye to you a million times.

----------


## raiazlan

~Let The River Flow~

We need to be encouraged
every minute of every day
because this world is full of trials
and heartache along the way.

If we can lift a spirit
that is broken from despair
they too, will have a reason
to show others that they care.

It starts a mighty river
with kindness flowing free
when we reach out to another
with words of hope from Thee.

----------


## raiazlan

Why I Fall In Love With You



Since I met you,
I've fallen in love with you
at least a hundred times
for a hundred different reasons.
Sometimes I fall in love with you
when I watch you doing something you enjoy,
something you're so involved in that
you're unaware of my presence.
Sometimes I fall in love with you
when I listen to you talk to other people.
Whether you're being interesting and funny
or warm and caring and genuinely concerned,
you have a way of making people feel better
with nothing more than words.
Sometimes I fall in love with you
just thinking about you,
remembering all the memories we've made...
falling in love for the first time,
staying in love during the rough times,
finding more to love about each other every day.
And whenever I think about
the wonderful things that lie ahead of us,
I fall totally and completely in love with you
all over again.

----------


## raiazlan

Sweet Love
You came into my life with great surprise,
Really dont have any idea that you will be this nice.
I didnt really plan to fall in love,
I just want to us to be friends then it leads to love.

It turns out so well each day,
I couldnt ask for more, what can I say?
Thinking about you makes me smile,
I couldnt get you even just for a while.
You touched my heart and made a seal,
The pain in my past love you easily healed.
My world that was once dark as the night,
Has turned lively with just one touch of your hands so bright,

Everyday that passed by is so delightful,
Memories we made is really unforgettable.
We can keep this affection together,
If we'll remain brilliant until forever

----------


## raiazlan

Millions of people live
in a clock-eyed world.



You cannot turn back the clock
But you can wind it up again.



If you could turn back the
clock, where would you stop?



The greatest use of time
is to spend it for something
that will outlast it.



When you kill time,
just remember
it has no resurrection.



The president
of the United States
has no more time than you.



Don't just mark time;
use time to make your mark!



How you spend
your time is more important
than how you spend your money.



Improve your time and
your time will improve you.

----------


## raiazlan

A Best Friend!
A friend that really cares!
All my secrets i can share!
There when i need a hand!
There to understand!
When i cry!
She will be by!
If i am away!
She will call me day by day!
If i need her at all!
She'll be there to stand tall!
Anything i say will be heard!
She will listen word by word!
If I am late!
She will open the gate!
As she looks in my eyes!
The sparkle she realize!
She is the one that cares!
And the one thats there!

That's a best Friend!!

----------


## raiazlan

I will pledge my heart, to the love we share.
Through the good and bad times too.
I'll forsake my rest for your happiness:
'Til my death I will stand by you.

With God as my witness, this vow I will make;
To have and to hold you, no other to take.
For rich or for poor, under skies grey or blue,
'Til my death I will stand by you.

There are wars and there are rumours, of wars yet to come.
Temptations we'll have to walk through.
Though others may tremble, I will not run.
'Til my death I will stand by you.

I will put on the armour of faithfulness,
To fight for a heart that is true.
'Til the battle is won, I will not rest.
'Til my death I will stand by you.

With God as my witness, this vow I will make;
To have and to hold you, no other to take.
For rich or for poor, under skies grey or blue,
'Til my death I will stand by you.

'Til the battle is won, I will not run.
'Til my death I will stand by you.

----------


## raiazlan

My Love

My heart is like a singing bird
Whose nest is in a water'd shoot;
My heart is like an apple-tree
Whose boughs are bent with thick-set fruit;
My heart is like a rainbow shell
That paddles in a halcyon sea;
My heart is gladder than all these,
Because my love is come to me.

Raise me a dais of silk and down;
Hand it with vair and purple dyes;
Carve it in doves and pomegranates,
And peacocks with a hundred eyes;
Work it in gold and silver grapes,
In leaves and silver fleurs-de-lys;
Because the Love of my life
Is come, my love is come to me.

----------


## raiazlan

Put your hand on a hot stove for a minute,
and it seems like an hour.
Sit with a pretty girl for an hour,
and it seems likea minute.
 THAT'S relativity.
6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007 
-Albert Einstein
6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
The brain is a wonderful organ.
It starts working the moment
you get up in the morning
and does not stop until
you get intothe office.
6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007 
Robert Frost
6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
The trouble with being punctual
is that nobody's there to
appreciate  it.
6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
 Franklin P.Jones
6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
We must believe in luck.
For how else can we explain
the success of those we don't like?
 6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
Jean Cocturan
6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
It's amazing that the amount of
news that happens in the world
everyday always just
exactly fits the newspaper
6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
Jerry Seinfeld
6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
It matters not whether you win or lose;
what matters is...
whether I win  or lose.
6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
Darrin Weinberg
6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
Life is pleasant.
Death is peaceful.
It's the transition that's
troublesome. "

6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
Help a man when he is in trouble
and he will remember you
when he is in trouble again.

6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
Complex problems have simple,
easy to understand
wrong answers.

6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
It is not exactly cheating,
I prefer to consider it creative
problem solving

6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
Whoever said money can't buy happiness,
didn't know where to shop.

6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
Alcohol doesn't solve any problems,
but then again,
neither does milk.

6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
Most people are only alive
because it is illegal to shoot them.

6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
Forgive your enemies but
remember their names.

6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
The number of people watching you
is directly proportional to the stupidity
of your action.

6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
 Don't worry that the world ends today,
its already tomorrow in Australia 

6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
You learn in life when you lose

6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_20076e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
"Intellectuals solve problems;
geniuses prevent them."
6e3osm.gif picture by zubia_2007
Albert Einstein

----------


## raiazlan

Broken Heart


You don't no how hard it for me
to be strong & just leave you be

your all i wanted, your all i needed
but i know I'm not the girl you dreamed of

i love you so much It will never go away
why wouldn't you prevent it from going this way?

all i wish is for you to care
mean your words & always be here

you didn't trust you wouldn't believe
now my heart just bleeds & bleeds

you couldn't see what i was wiling to do
to make it work between me & you

now you leave me in a mess
thats what you seem to do the best

all i can do is lay down & cry
close my eyes & wish to die

but i must be strong & hold my head high
i feel unworthy so i must now say good bye

----------


## raiazlan

~End Of The Day~

Now the day is over
Quietness all around
Stillness of the very air
Cannot be seen or found.



Evening in its glory
Shades of orange all aglow
Makes me realize more each day
What I need to know.



The days seem long and lonely
The night times black and white
Knowing nothing really changes
In the middle of the night.



Beauty surrounds us one and all
Never doubt nor need to fear
I'll be close by your side
Be it weekly or a year.



Friends are to help each other
Never thinking about ones self
The greatest value is friendship
And the gross of ones own wealth.

----------


## raiazlan

What's Love
by Dareen

Love is a thing shared by two
Love is what you feel for me and you
Love is precious when its shared
Love is danger when its dared

Love wanders and searches for the one
Love plays and just do it for fun
Love lets you hear love songs to emote
Love lets you make sweet poems & a quote

Love makes the world go around
Love makes us happy if the one we love
is finally found
Love turns the world upside down
Love cheers us never with a frown

Love makes you cry
Love sacrifices and says goodbye
Love has its own reason and time
Love can make someone you love "mine"

Love makes a person kiss
Love makes a person miss
Love is experienced by all
Love conquers when you fall.

----------


## raiazlan

You were my everything


You were my everything,
My hearts only desire,
I knew you loved me too,
So my heart had nothing left to desire.


Everything was fine,
Just perfect the way it was,
Our love was very strong,
Till one day I made a mistake and fell out of love.


I don't know how to say this,
It is so hard to explain,
The memories of the one I loved first,
Started to pour in.


That one did not love me back,
I was hurting within,
I don't understand how I could still love him.


My heart began to ache,
I wished for only you,
Now my mind is changing,
What should I do?


My body grows weak, from all the confusion.
I hate the direction I'm going,
There doesn't seem to be anything I can do.


I feel the pain either way,
Because I don't have the love from the first one,
The love I have for the other isn't true,
I am left to be tortured,
What is there left to do?

----------


## raiazlan

I looked into her eyes
I got lost in their depth
A glance into the future
Revealing the secrets she kept
For so many years she cared too
Yet we were both afraid to say
We avoided each other completely.. .
Every time, simply another day
She cried to me one night.
~Please help, I don't know what to do~
I wrapped my arms around her body.
~It is okay now, I'm here with you~
She told me about her boyfriend,
He cheated, and hurt her bad...
I told her not to worry...
But in the inside I was getting mad.
I held back my anger...
And I comforted her instead.
Playing with her hair,
She lay still on my bed.
I leaned over to kiss her cheek,
She smiled and turned to me.
~Thank you for being there...
I Have finally learned to see~
With that she drifted off,
I left her quietly sleeping.
~How could anyone want to hurt her? ~
I ran through thoughts, my heart leaping.
I met up with her boyfriend,
Swung out of pure love and rage.
A knife stabbed through my stomach..
~God where were you today?~
My head smacking onto the pavement,
My breath getting thin...
My vision blurred and fading slowly...
This was a battle I could never win.
As this darkness consumes me...
Light fills my eyes...
I am proud to have lost my life,
If it meant ending her cries...

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

How do I,
Get through one night without you?
If I had to live without you,
What kind of life would that be?
Oh, I need...
I need you in my arms, need you to hold,
You're my world, my heart, my soul,
If you ever leave,
Baby you would take away everything good in my life,
And tell me now

How do I live without you?
I want to know,
How do I breathe without you?
If you ever go,
How do I ever, ever survive?
How do I, how do I, oh how do I live?
Without you,
There'd be no sun in my sky,
There would be no love in my life,
There'd be no world left for me.
And I,
Baby I don't know what I would do,
I'd be lost if I lost you,
If you ever leave,
Baby you would take away everything real in my life,
And tell me now,

How do I live without you?
I want to know,
How do I breathe without you?
If you ever go,
How do I ever, ever survive?
How do I, how do I, oh how do I live?
Please tell me baby,
How do I go on?
If you ever leave,
Baby you would take away everything,
I need you with me,
Baby don't you know that you're everything,
Real in my life?
And tell me now,

How do I live without you,
I want to know,
How do I breathe without you?
If you ever go,
How do I ever, ever survive?
How do I, how do I, oh how do I live?
How do I live without you?
How do I live without you baby?

----------


## raiazlan

Aaj us ka phone aya

Uss ne pucha

"Meri Jaan Kasi hoo?

Kion Tumhari khaber nahi ati?

Koi Email nahi mili mujh ko?

SMS koi nahi aya?" 

Haal  Dil ka to kia sunati main

Rooz o shab ki tasveer kia dikhati main

Uss  ko kia batati main 

Kasi Be Dhiyani main ajkal rehti hoon

Tere fraaq Ka sadma kiss tarah sehti hoon 

Paaon main kaheen rakhon

aur kaheen ja perhty hain 

Mukhatib ho koi mujhe se

aur kisi ko jawab deti hoon 

Koi pen mujh se ager mangy

uss ko laa ker kitaab deti hoon

Phir bhi uss ne jab pucha 

"Meri Jaan kasi hoo"

rusmi sa ik jumla zubaan se phisla

"Khariat se hoon bilkul

Tum sunao kase hoo?"

----------


## raiazlan

Mujhae 100 khushi nahin chahiyae,mujhay ek khushi ki talaash hai
mujhae chord k jo chalye gaye,usi zindagi ki talaash hai

meri jaan mujh se khafa hui,wo na jaane kis jahan main ja chupi
wo gali k jis main hai jaan meri,mujhay us gali ki talaash hai

hamein muflisi main sukoon tha,hamein zindagi ka junoon tha
hamein jis ne bakhsha shauoor tha,usi muflisi ki talaash hai

mujhay her kise se raha hai pyaar,chahay phool ho,chahay ho wo khaar
mujhay her kise se hai khaas uns,mujhay her kise ki talaash hai

karein baat bhi to na shoar ho,k aman ka pehla sa daur ho
mujhay shor-o-ghul nahin chahiye,mujhay khaamoshi ki talaash hai

k her ek shair ho ek hiyaat,k ho chaand taroan ki ek baraat
jise sun k log gunwaayae hosh,usi shairi ki talaash hai


hai banawati yahan pyaar bhi,kai hai aarzi-e- khumaar bhi
karein pyaar mer k bhi jo,usi aashiqee ki talaash hai.!

----------


## raiazlan

Always

When you need a shoulder to cry on,
Remember that I have a warm embrace,
Ready to offer comfort.

When you think I'm being too tough,
Remember that which does not kill you
Makes you stronger.

When you need a friend to listen,
Remember that I am here for you,
Always.

When you doubt me,
Remember that I once knelt at your feet,
Washing them in service to you.

When you lose faith in yourself,
Remember that I never did,
Nor ever will.

----------


## raiazlan

Close Your Eyes
I can't be with you today
but if you close your eyes and think;
I'll be beside you in the kitchen
wearing your shirt - standing by the sink.

I'll be with you in the bedroom
waiting quietly on your bed;
Just close your eyes and think of me,
relive those memories in your head.

I'll stand by you in the bathroom,
an unlikely place to meet;
I'll smile at you so playfully
as I let you brush my teeth.

I'll be your light in the darkness,
shining steady through and through;
You only have to watch it glow
to know I think of you.

I'll be the music that you listen to,
I'll be there in every song:
I'll laugh with you and sing with you,
and comfort you when your day's gone wrong.

I'll be the wind that ruffles your hair,
I'll be that warm embrace;
I'll be the hand on your shoulder,
I'll be the tender touch on your face.

I'll be the clock gently ticking,
reminding you of the times;
We've shut the rest of the world outside
we're in our own world - yours and mine.

I'll be the moon as it dances
on the water cold and still;
For I have loved you always
and I know I always will.

Though you may not see me physically
as you live your life today;
Just close your eyes and think of me
I will not be far away.

----------


## raiazlan

Love in a tear
If you were a tear in the rain pouring
Down on me I'd be standing there
And let you wash away my fears
If you were a tear glimmering in my soul
I'd not hold you back I'd let you take control

If you were a tear in the wind ever blowing
My hair and in my face I'd breathe you in
So you'll fill me up and be a part of me
It's love in a tear anyone can see and feel
Cause together we are one and meant to be

If you were a tear running down my cheek
I'd neither let you stop nor let you go

You are a release form the hurt so to speak
At last Feeling free to live the life we seek
Loving and living life, giving endlessly
Just you and me forever in harmony

----------


## raiazlan

I am learning much from you
Even though you may be unaware
How much you give of yourself
In everything you share

I learn of life, of wisdom
Even though you may not know
All that radiates from within
From the goodness that you own

I learn how God keeps every promise
From all the trusting that you do
Even if you don't notice what unfolds
So naturally from you

I learn of peace and gentle joy
From the tenderness you give
Acceptance of the daily things
The loving way you live

I learn of a quiet fortitude
And a strength in every trial
Contentment in humility
As our God you seek to glorify

I'm learning every day
from the sweetness of your smile

----------


## raiazlan

Once In My Life
Once in my life I was lost,
I lived my life in the dark.
constant trials, problems, pain,
I fought my battles on my own.
But then you came, and lit my life,
and your light washed the darkness away.
Once I believed in nothing,
now I believe in us.
We'll face our trials together now,
never be alone again,
a bond, forged in love,
not to be broken by jealousy, anger, or spite.
If I know only one thing, its that I love you.
For as long as we live, we can live for each other,
twice as strong together than we ever were apart.
If you know only one thing my love,
know you'll always have my heart.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Glad You're Mine 
I think of you every day as I wake up
and every night as I lie down to sleep.
I miss everything about you,
miss being so close to you:
to feel your warm body against mine,
to feel your heart beat under my hand.
How could I possibly explain what I feel for you,
the depth of my emotions?
I yearn to feel your warm touch
that has made my body come alive.
The feel of your sweet kisses upon my lips
revives my very soul,
making me want you even more then before.
I love it when you put your arms around me
and whisper sweet nothings.
It feels so right to be held in your arms,
that it made me believe that I had truly found the one.
I dont need to be afraid of letting you close
and seeing my true being,
for I know you will love me for me
and never hurt me intentionally.
Every time your gaze falls upon mine,
I look back at you,
letting you see what you mean to me.
I care so much for you
that it would break my heart
if I lost you from my life.
I am truly happy that you are mine.

----------


## raiazlan

What's In A Smile?

What's in a smile I asked one day?
Just what does a little smile say?
In a child I saw happiness, 
security and the knowledge
 that someone loves them.


In a woman I saw contentment, 
understanding and love.
In a man it was knowledge, 
trust and love.


So I really must say,
that the common factor in every smile
 is the knowledge that you are loved
 as much as you love others.


NOW THAT...
 IS WHAT I SAW IN A SMILE!

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

REMEMBER

Do you remember-   

those times we shared?  

The times when our lives touched;  

The way we cared.    

Fate brought us together 

 For just a short while.  

A brief taste of happiness  

Along life's mile.    

You were my
 darling,   

My friend and my lover.  

I'm glad we met- 

 Even though it's all over.   

 But, dear, let me ask you, 

 Whatever you do  Remember me,

 sometimes-  I won't forget you!

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Oh, my love is like a red, red rose,
that's newly sprung in June.
O, my love is like the melody,
that's sweetly played in tune

As fair art thou, my bonnie lass,
So deep in love am I,
And I will love thee still, my dear,
Till a' the seas gang dry.

Till a' the seas gang dry, my dear,
And the rocks melt wit' the sun!
And I will love thee still, my dear,
while the sands o' life shall run.

And fare thee weel, my only love,
And fare thee weel a while!
And I will come again, my love,
though' it were ten thousand mile!

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Lives are for living I live for you
Dreams are for dreaming I dream for you
Hearts are for beating mine beats for you
Angels are for keeping. Can I keep you?

You are like the sunshine so warm,
you are like sugar, so sweet...
you are like you...
and
that's the reason why I love you!
I miss you so,
here around me,
so many people,
but yet so alone.
I miss your lips,
your lovely smile,
I miss you each day more and more!
There are a lot of birds wispering only about you,
you should once listen to them,
then you would know how much I love you.

----------


## raiazlan

I Love You

I never really knew you
You were just another friend
But when I got to know you,
I let my heart unbend.
I couldn't help past memories
that would only make me cry
I had to forget my first love
and give love another try
So I've fallen in love with you
and I'll never let you go
I love you more than anyone
I just had to let you know
And if you ever wonder why
I don't know what I'll say
But I'll never stop loving you
each and every day
My feelings for you will never change
Just know my feelings are true
Just remember one thing
I Love You!

----------


## raiazlan

What It Is You Do To Me
There you sit
smiling
And it's you I watch
wanting
But you don't even know
What it is you do to me
So I keep on watching
and wanting
as I bleed

Every time I look at you
Every time I talk to you
Every time I smell you
My heart continues
melting
And I am forever
dreaming

Whenever you pass me by
Whenever you catch my eye
I feel like I want to cry
Because of what it is you do to me

Your eyes
gleaming
And your lips
pleading
And your hands
exploring
While my heart remains
bleeding

Every time you look at me
I wonder what it is you see
Every time you talk to me
And I hear that beautiful voice
My knees get weak
My stomach flutters
My chest collapses
My neck hairs tingle
And I stop breathing
Just in that moment in time
When you do what it is you do to me

As I sit here
yearning
I imagine you
sleeping
And I want to hold you endlessly
Forever in my arms for eternity
I'll continue
dreaming
As long as you are
living
breathing
being

----------


## raiazlan

YOU ARE MY DREAM COME TRUE

Always in my heart
you make me feel more loved
than I've ever felt
and happier than I've ever dreamed.
The love and understanding you have
is something I have searched for
my entire life.
Always in my happiest
and saddest moments,
you are my best friend and confidante.
I come to you for everything,
and you listen to me without judgment.
Always, deep within my soul,
I know we have a love like no other.
What we share is something others
only hope for and dream of,
but few ever experience.
Our love is magical beyond belief.
Always, without hesitation,
you give of yourself completely.
You have reached the very depths of my soul,
bringing out emotions I never knew I had
and unveiling an ability to love
I never thought possible.
Always and forever
you will be my dream come true,
the one I have waited for all these years.
From now until the end of time,
I will love only you.
We will be together always.

----------


## raiazlan

Until stars have lost their sparkle
Until the sun refuses to shine
Until the flowers fail to bloom
You will always be forever mine.

Until lightning ceases to strike
Until the snowflakes stop falling
Until rainbows have no ending
Your name I'll always be calling

Until eternal time stops ticking
Until skies are no longer blue,
Until my heart stops beating
I'll always be in love with you
myspace comments
You're a little gift from heaven
sent straight to me from God;
a little ray of sunshine
that keeps me hanging on.

You are the very reason
I go from day to day.
You are a little ounce of strength
that sends me on my way.

And if I had to live
one single day without you,
I just wouldn't know what to do.

I'm so glad you're a part of my life!
myspace comments



myspace comments

----------


## raiazlan

Ill admit you're as good as it gets,
so, tell me why I still search for more?
Ill admit you're as true as true can be,
yet, I hunt for lies- what exactly for?
Ill admit you define happiness,
why then, can I not seem to smile?
Ill admit you're absolutely perfect,
how can I question if your worthwhile?
Maybe "as good as it gets"
just isnt good enough...
Maybe true is true can be
is not sufficient for me.
Maybe you can offer happiness
but always being happy is meaningless
Maybe you really are perfect
but that isnt what I value
I'll admit that what I am in love with
is the doubt that I have in you.

----------


## raiazlan

MOTHER.

From seeds
You watered us.
As we sprouted
You helped us grow
With the warmth
Of your radiant love.
Along the way
You trimmed us
To keep us safe
From Harm.
When we grew out of
Our little pods,
You replanted us,
Where you gave us hope
And showed us faith
That we may be able
To do for others
As you did for us.

----------


## raiazlan

Until stars have lost their sparkle
Until the sun refuses to shine
Until the flowers fail to bloom
You will always be forever mine.

Until lightning ceases to strike
Until the snowflakes stop falling
Until rainbows have no ending
Your name I'll always be calling

Until eternal time stops ticking
Until skies are no longer blue,
Until my heart stops beating
I'll always be in love with you
myspace comments
You're a little gift from heaven
sent straight to me from God;
a little ray of sunshine
that keeps me hanging on.

You are the very reason
I go from day to day.
You are a little ounce of strength
that sends me on my way.

And if I had to live
one single day without you,
I just wouldn't know what to do.

I'm so glad you're a part of my life!
myspace comments



myspace comments

----------


## raiazlan

Good Health Blessing


God fills our cup of life each day
With gifts that make us strong,
He hears the prayers within our hearts
And always rights each wrong.


God fills our cup of life each day
And brings us to His door
To shine His gift of perfect health
And fill our cups once more.


May the cup of God's blessing
And His presence too
Bring the gift of good health
To shine on you.

~ Patricia Ann Emme ~

----------


## raiazlan

No matter where the path may end.
I will stand with you forever.
You will be my dearest friend.

We've shared lots of fun and laughter.
We've shed many fallen tears.
I will share with you my good times,
You can share with me your fears.

Sometimes you'll lead, sometimes I'll follow.
Sometimes we'll lean in each other arms.
But all the time we both will be there.
Supporting, caring, safe from harm.

So give to me your trust and honor,
I'll give to you my faith and care.
No matter where this
journey takes us,
At the end we'll both be there!

----------


## raiazlan

I hear your words ...
And the poems come to my mind

Have the necessary ...
  The exact ...
It has the most beautiful
To express your love
Using the most beautiful words
To say I love you. 

The way most exalted
To rub
With your beautiful
Expressions of love.   

Acaricias ... Same
Reyna beam me ...
Your world ...
And your love. 

Promotion covers ...
Leads me to heaven
Leads me to pieces
And I love your deliveries. 

So ...
As no love
If you are my sky
If you are my love.

----------


## raiazlan

I love you more than you can imagine
When I see your face it brightens up my day
I love you more than words can ever tell
Even more than what im about to say
I don't remember the last time i felt like this
You make me feel the real me
You don't know how happy it makes me
When I can share things with you,comfortably
I love the way you smile
I love the way you make me laugh
And you give me hope...
When things get a little sad
All of your hugs makes me feel free
From all the drama and trouble that life brings my way
If i would have 1 wish and one wish only
I wish for this love to be here to stay

----------


## raiazlan

A Parable

A man was going through a marketplace
one afternoon, when,
just as the Muezzin began the call to payers,
his eyes fell on a woman.

She was strangely attractive,
though dress in fulsome black,
a veil over her head and face,
and now she turn to him as if somehow
conscious of his over-lingering regards,
and gave him a slight but meaningful nod
before she turned the corner
into lane of silk sellers.

As if struck by a bolt from heaven,
the man was at once drawn,
his heart a prisoner of that look, forever.
in vain, he struggled with his heart,
offering it one sound reason after another
to go his way-wasn't it time to pray?
 but
it was finished: there was nothing but to follow.

He hastened after her,
turning into market of skis,
breathing from the exertion of catching up
with the woman, who had unexpectedly
outpaced him and even now lingered
for an instant at the far end of the market,
 many shops ahead,she turn towards he,
and he thought he could see a flash of a
mischievous smile from beneath the black
muslin of her veil, as she-was it his imagination?
beckoned to him again.

The poor man was beside himself.
who was she?
the daughter of a wealthy family?
what did she want?
 he re-quickened his steps and
turned into the lane where she had disappeared.

And so she led him, always beyond reach,
always tantalisingly ahead,
now though the weapons market,
now the oil merchants,
now the leather sellers,
farther and farther from where they began.

the feeling within him grew rather than decreased.
Was she mad? on and on she led,
to the very edge of the town.

The sun declined and set,
and there she was, before him as ever
Now they had come, of all places,
to the city of tombs.
Had he been in his normal senses,
he would have been afraid, but indeed,
he now reflected, stranger places
than this had seen a lover's tryst.

There was scarcely twenty cubits between them
when he saw her look back and giving a little start,
she skipped down the steps and though
the great bronze door of what seemed to be
a very old sepulchre.
A moment might have sen the man pause,
but in his present state,
there was no turning back,
and he went down the steps and slid in after her.

Inside, as his eyes saw after a moment,
there were two flights of steps
and led down to second door,
from whence a light shone,
and which he equally passedthrough.
He found himself in a large room,
somehow unsuspected by the out side world,
lit with candled upon its walls.
There sat the woman,
opposite the door on a pallet of rich stuff
in her black dress, still veiled,
reclining on a pillow against the wall.
To the right of the pallet,
the man noticed a well set in the floor.

Lock the door behind you,
she said in low husky voice that was almost
 a whisper "and bring the key."

He did as he was told.

She gestured carelessly at the well,
"throw it in."

A ray of sense seemed to penetrate
for a moment the clouds over his understanding,
and a bystander,had there been one,
and might have detected the slighted of pauses.

Go on, she said laughingly,
"you didn't hesitate to miss the prayers
as you followed me here, did you?

He said nothing

"The time for prayers has almost finished as well"
she said with gentle mockery.
"why worry? Go on throw it in.
You want to please me,  Don't you?"

He extended his hand his hand
over the mouth of the  well,and watched as key drop.
An uncanny feeling rose from the pit of his stomach
as moment passed but no sound came.
He felt wonder, then horror,
then and comprehension.

It is time to see me, "she said"
and lifted her veil to reveal
not the face of fresh young girl,
but of a hideous old crone,
all darkness and vice,
not a particle of light anywhere in its eldritch lines.

See me well, she said " my name is Duniya,
this world, i am your beloved.
You wasted your time running after me,
and now you have caught up with me.
In your grave. welcome, welcome."

At this she laughed and laughed,
until she shook herself into a small mound
of fine dust, whose fitful shadow,
as the candles went out,
returned to the darkness one by one.

----------


## raiazlan

The heart has reasons that reason does not understand.

The days will turn into months and
The years into decades
The love I feel within my heart shall
Follow you always and forever more
Forever in my heart,
I hear you calling to me,
And I'm standing by you
Holding your hand.

Yes forever in my heart,
Through each lonely night,
I'm kissing your lips,
Holding you tight.

Pain and sorrow vanished,
The moment you entered
thru loves open door,
To live forever in my heart.

I can hear your voice
whispering my name,
Oh darling since I met you
my world has changed.

No more loneliness
or crying myself to sleep,
My heart is yours to keep,
You are forever in my heart.

Please never doubt my love
or the way I feel for you,
Just remember my darling
You are forever in my heart.

----------


## raiazlan

Good morning dear friends
To you my pals I send
Prayers for God to touch your soul
Each and every one of us has a goal
Put God first I recommend
God words are simple to comprehend
rosa.jpg picture by zubia_2007


Start each day with a simple prayer
God and His Angels are everywhere
Good morning Lord I love today
With your guidance I'll find the way
Before I leave for work or play
Your Spirit within me brightens my day

rosa.jpg picture by zubia_2007

Thank you Lord for the sun and the sky
With all of natures beauty I deeply sigh
Lord you have created a beautiful Earth
Your wonders I see give me a spiritual rebirth
Thank you Lord at the end of each day
Please keep me and my friends safe I do pray

----------


## raiazlan

There was never a sun
as radiant as the one
that shone on
the day we met.
And the stars
were never as wondrous
as they were when
I met you in my dreams
that night.
At last, I understood
God better.
And I learned that
life holds many
beautiful surprises,
and that even storms
can be wonderful!

----------


## raiazlan

Come back!
I'm sorry.
I swear that I'm sorry
for anything I've
done to upset you.

I'm sorry for lying to you;
for making quick judgments,
and unfounded assumptions;
for my lack of consideration,
and my foolish contempt;
for misaligning your friends,
and misunderstanding you intentions.
And I really want you
to come back here
with me.

Come back!
Come home and let's forget
the bitter statements
that rushed from our lips;
let's put aside our
differences in philosophy,
economy, politics,
and anything else
we have to differ about.

Come back!
Come and paint
the stars for me.
How dark the night is
without you.

----------


## raiazlan

Thought About You...







All day long,
I thought about you.

Even when I tried not
to think about you,
I thought about you.

When I closed my eyes,
I thought about you.

When I opened my eyes,
I thought about you.

When I thought about
the beauty of the season,
I thought about you.

When I thought about the
warmth of the upcoming holidays,
I thought about you.

When I heard a love song
on the radio,
I thought about you.

When I checked my email,
I thought about you.

Even when I said goodnight
to the stars,
I thought about you.

And when I slipped beneath
the softness of my blanket
and gave in to the bliss
of sweet dreams,
I thought about you.

I just can't stop
thinking about you.

----------


## raiazlan

I'd be the happiest soul
in the world...
I'd know that no dream
is too grand;
that no star is too distant
for my touch;
that no woe;
could last beneath the
sun's warm glow...
if you said you love me.

----------


## raiazlan

Fondly I remember a romantic stroll
in the park with you.
When you held my hand,
I suddenly felt weak.
For the first time,
I knew that true love existed,
not only in dreams,
not only in fairytales,
but in me and you.
And when I looked into your eyes,
the light I saw there,
made me forget all of my worries,
and I was in awe
at the beauty of life.
For the first time,
I knew that happiness existed,
not only in dreams,
not only for the lucky ones.
but in me and you.
And when I held you in my arms,
the whole disappeared,
and I escaped to the paradise of you.
For the first time,
I knew that heaven existed,
not only in dreams,
not only for angels,
but in me and you.
Now I'm overjoyed,
not a dark cloud can touch me,
because there's a lifetime
of loving ahead,
not in a dream,
not in a fairytale,
but for me and you.

----------


## raiazlan

I love you more than you can imagine
When I see your face it brightens up my day
I love you more than words can ever tell
Even more than what im about to say
I don't remember the last time i felt like this
You make me feel the real me
You don't know how happy it makes me
When I can share things with you,comfortably
I love the way you smile
I love the way you make me laugh
And you give me hope...
When things get a little sad
All of your hugs makes me feel free
From all the drama and trouble that life brings my way
If i would have 1 wish and one wish only
I wish for this love to be here to stay

----------


## raiazlan

Our Raindrop Blanket
The miles between us are a nothing but a ruthless number
A land separated in loss and misery
But for that one magical night, we were together...
The memory is always on my mind
The rain falling from the sky
Our raindrop blanket
Comforting us from the evils of a cold, dark, hateful world.
The pale moonlight seems as our only guide through this roller coaster of desire
Though it is so hard to see through the dark clouds of despair...
Yet, this despair brings our comfort, our shield from sadness and heartache.
Can despair bring such happiness?
Can such despair bring two people longing for affection together?
Indeed, it has...
The warmth of our bodies
The thunder from the storm echoes our hearts
The lightning not from the clouds, but from the blood pumping through our veins
Feeling faint from the short breaths we take between kisses.
Running my fingers through your warm, wet hair
Getting tangled from the wind blowing from your back
Pushing you closer into me, oh, ever so close...
The raindrops dance on our skin
Rolling down your lips, into my mouth, tasting you...
Your sweet lips taste of the fresh ocean rain.
The light from the stars reflecting in your twinkling eyes
Eyes that hold a past of loneliness and regret
But now have solace shining in them...
I run my hands from your hair to your rain soaked face, radiant face.
I hold your face as we passionately kiss.
I move my hands down your body
Handling you we the fragility of glass
Your skin so soft and tender.
You blowing your warm breath on my neck
Making my hair stand on its end.
Ecstasy is setting in, that carefree, emotional feeling
Each raindrop hitting my skin is orgasmic...
The moment is too perfect
As if God opened the gates of heaven to allow us to pass through...
There is no ocean, no ship, no rain.
There is just us, together...
No cruel world to shun us away
Only two souls intertwined in love...
A love that is young, beautiful, comforting, exciting.
We lose control over our desires
And the two of us become one...

----------


## raiazlan

"Love Is The Most Incredible
Of All The Experiences That Touch Our Lives"

"It creates for us the world that we want to live in.
From the beginning of our lives,
we know that love is the power that comforts and protects us;
It is the one feeling that we can depend upon
to help us through life's ups and downs.
Love is the understanding and security that never changes;
It allows us to be ourselves and feel self confident.
Today, as the two of you join together and commit your love to each other,
remember the lessons of love that you have always known.
Let your love comfort, support and encourage you.
Let your love be the best part of your lives;
Always know that it will make everything better
and it will make your world a place of happines

----------


## raiazlan

Our Love

I want to spend my life with you  

These feelings inside I know are true 

 Being away from you is hard to take  

A wonderful life with you I'll make.    

You and only you is what I live for 

 Enjoying all of you yet wanting more  

Selfish at times, I can't let you go 

 Loving you always this I tell you so. 

   Some days are easy while others are hard  

The hand we play from dealing the cards 

 I'll stand by you no matter how long  

Our love is like the notes to a song.   

 Creating a melody for everyone to hear 

 Bringing with it laughter and tears 

 An inspiration for what love can be

  A shining beacon for all to see.

----------


## raiazlan

When I open my heart,
I see red - the colour
of your courage

When I open my eyes,
I see red - the colour
of my pain

When I open my eyes,
I see red - the colour
of my rage
lief47.gif picture by zubia_2007
Shades of red,
as colouring humankind?s boast
of a common humanity

When we blame others for a certain
outcome or circumstance,
we are really blaming them for our
continuous negative state,
and the continuous negative state is
really from within,
from our own mind,
our own associations,
our own subconscious,
no matter the outcome or
circumstance of anything.
Blaming is a product of the mind
living in the past,
and responsibility is a
product of the mind
taking charge to live in the
present and future,
so one must take responsibility
for one's own inner well-being
and the outcome
or circumstance no matter
what happened
as a result of someone else's actions.

Can you agree with this wholeheartedly?

----------


## raiazlan

You

When you are sad,
and you feel you can't go on.
Tears well in your eyes
and the pain is so strong.

So far from your friends,
and you're all on your own.
No-one to run to,
So very alone.

When all seems so useless,
and you can't take anymore.
As you put on your coat,
and head for the door.

Remember... ...

I was there once,
lost, all alone
You can cry in my ear,
Just pick up the phone.

When you are lonely and feeling so blue
Someone is thinking ...thinking of you

----------


## raiazlan

Happiness and the Golden Rule

"A fascinating study on the principle
of the Golden Rule was conducted
by Bernard Rimland,
director of the Institute for
Child Behavior Research.
Rimland found that 'the happiest people are
those who help others.'
"Each person involved in the study
was asked to list ten people he knew best
and to label them as happy or not happy.
Then they were to go through the list again
and label each one as selfish or unselfish,
using the following definition of selfishness:
 a stable tendency to devote one's time
and resources to one's own interests
and welfare-an unwillingness to inconvenience
one's self for others."

"In categorizing the results,
Rimland found that all of the people
labeled happy were also labeled unselfish.
He wrote that those 'whose activities are
devoted to bringing themselves happiness ..
are far less likely to be happy than those whose
efforts are devoted to making others happy.'

Rimland concluded:
'Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.'"

----------


## raiazlan

You Can Have What You Deply Desire
th29mu9dy-1.gif picture by zubia_2007
You can do anything in this world
you want to do,
but you must want to do it badly enough.
You really can have everything you want,
if you go after it.
You have to want it.
The first and most important ingredent
of success is desire.
Do you know what you want?
Your desire is the planting of your seed.
Your desire for success must be strong.
Within you that it's the very breath
of your life.
It must be your first thought when you
wake in the morning,
and your last thought when you go to bed at night.
You can be whatever you make up your mind to be.
th29mu9dy-1.gif picture by zubia_2007
Nothing is impossible to a willing heart.

----------


## raiazlan

Simply The Best--Sung by Tina Turner 

I call you when I need you, my heart's on fire 
You come to me, come to me wild and wild 
When you come to me 
Give me everything I need 

Give me a lifetime of promises and a world of dreams 
Speak a language of love like you know what it means 
And it can't be wrong 
Take my heart and make it strong baby 

You're simply the best, better than all the rest 
Better than anyone, anyone I've ever met 
I'm stuck on your heart, and hang on every word you say 
Tear us apart, baby I would rather be dead 

In your heart I see the star of every night and every day 
In your eyes I get lost, I get washed away 
Just as long as I'm here in your arms 
I could be in no better place 

You're simply the best, better than all the rest 
Better than anyone, anyone I've ever met 
I'm stuck on your heart, and hang on every word you say 
Tear us apart, baby I would rather be dead 

Each time you leave me I start losing control 
You're walking away with my heart and my soul 
I can feel you even when I'm alone 
Oh baby, don't let go!!! !!!

You're the best !!! !

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

The Clock of life
clock_time_fast_moving_md_clr.gif picture by zubia_2007
flechasrojas.gif picture by zubia_2007
The Clock of life
is wound but once,
no man has the power
To tell just when...
the hands will stop
at late or early hour.
thclock.gif picture by zubia_2007
To lose one's whealth
is sad indeed,
To lose one's health
is more,
To lose one's soul
is such a loss
that no man can restore.
thclock.gif picture by zubia_2007
The present only is our own,
So Live,Love...
Toil with a will...
Place no faith
in "tomorrow"...
For the clock...
may then be still.
Clock-1.jpg picture by zubia_2007

----------


## raiazlan

You are special,
because you're someone's friend.
You've touched someone's life
in a unique way
like no one else could.
You've been there when
someone needed you,
when someone felt
sad and all alone.
You've given comfort.
You've made someone smile.
You've been there to celebrate
the good times,
and to lend an ear when
someone needed you to listen.



You are special,
because you're my friend,
and I appreciate everything
you've done for me.

----------


## raiazlan

I miss you online,
because you always make
the days so sunny.
And I just wanted to
send you some good wishes
and let you know
that you're in my thoughts
every day.
Drop me a line when you find the
time, and let me know
how you're doing.
I'm anxious to hear about
what's going on in your life.
I hope your troubles have been few,
and that fair weather
has found its way to your door.

----------


## raiazlan

God made the mountains
kiss the clouds
that we may look up beyond
our own small world
and strive to reach great heights.
He made the ocean wide and mighty
to remind us of the
greatness of his love
and the power of his strength.
He frosts the earth with
diamonds in the winter
to reveal the riches that
await us in heaven,
and he awakens the earth
with a profusion of lilacs and daffodils
in the spring to show us that
we've been given
the gift of eternal life.
He has created masterpieces,
and every one of them
are part of the circle of life and serve
some great purpose.
From the forests, to the valleys,
across the dales, and even to the
most distant twinkling star,
and the early morning mist that
creeps over the hills,
God has blessed the earth with
his talented hand.
So do you think that God could have
erred when he made you?
Of course he didn't.
You're perfect,
exactly what God intended you to be.
As the earth is reborn this spring,
remember that you're one of
God's great masterpieces,
a testament to his infinite
wisdom and perfection.

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Love that is lost, may not ever be found,
If it is over, why keep waiting it out?
Try and try you might, but it wasn't meant to be,
A broken heart will mend as days turn to weeks,
Soon you'll have a scar, forever there to stay,
But eventually you'll forget it, and keep living your days,
Smile for love is possible,
You'll find the one for you, 
Never give up to the broken heart,
And remember, I am here for you.
Poem By:Em

----------


## zaara-hayat786

*niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

----------


## raiazlan

~Gift Of Kindness~




If your heart truly hungers
Then wipe away that tear
So many are just like you
And they are very near.



Take the time and look around
Wear a smile that's needed so
You will find that special someone
Many places that you may go.



Kind words are never wasted
Spread them like summer rain
If you do you will surely see
The friendships you may gain.



They will be with you forever
Through happiness and distress
Give your gift of kindness freely
It's a gift that God will bless.

----------


## raiazlan

Returned To My Childhood Sweetheart.



My earliest memory of Alfred is watching him coach my brother with his 
batting. We played Red Rover, Blind Man's Bluff, Kick the Tin Can, and Hide 
and Seek in my front yard. Alfred remembers me riding him piggyback.

We were neighbors for five years in the early fifties until my family moved 
again. I missed Alfred. He was a senior; the most handsome guy on campus! 
During TWIRP week my sophomore year, I asked him out. Four days later we were 
going steady.

We drifted apart after he went off to college and I became involved in the 
Red Hussar Corps. He married somebody he met while working at the local 
swimming pool. I married a guy from the new neighborhood.

April of 2001, I moved to Honolulu and worked as a school nurse. A knee 
injury was why I moved back to Texas. A friend of mine convinced me to move 
back home. Within six weeks of my move, a classmate came to help me unpack. 
When I learned that she lived in Port Neches, I asked her, "Do you know 
Alfred Hebert?" She not only knew him, she lived four houses down from him! 
Their children grew up together. She said his wife had died. I said, "I'll 
give him time to grieve and then contact him."

I also told her that in late 2001, I called Alfred from Hawaii. I contact 
people when their name comes to my mind or I pray for them. Of course, I was 
curious if he were single again! Sadly he was still married but he remembered 
me and asked about my brother. Later I learned, although he was faithful to 
his wife, he often thought about me.

The end of July 2005, while addressing cards to friends in Hawaii, I found 
one that read, "Just Wanted You To Know." I used it to contact Alfred. On 
July 30th, he called me. He had been in Austin training for the Triathlon and 
had me on his mind! When he got home there was my card. He spent two hours 
reading love poems in my website. I learned he did underwater photography. 
That intrigued me since I was a photographer while in college. He invited me 
over for the next afternoon. We have been together every day since.

Alfred asked me if I thought I could live the rest of his retirement years 
with him. I said, "Yes!" He told me that my phone call to him from Hawaii 
stayed on his mind. A neighbor had tried to set him up with a friend of hers. 
He told her that he was working on it. In Alfred's own words to me, "I willed 
you back into my life. I waited for you."

----------


## raiazlan

A silent love.

From the very Begining, the girl's family objected strongly on her dating this guy. Saying that it has got to do with family background & that the girl will have to suffer for the rest of her life if she were to be with him.

Due to family's pressure, the couple quarrel very often. Though the girl love the guy deeply, but she always ask him: "How deep is your love for me?"

As the guy is not good with his words, this often cause the girl to be very upset. With that & the family's pressure, the girl often vent her anger on him. As for him, he only endure it in silence.

After a couple of years, the guy finally graduated & decided to further his studies in overseas. Before leaving, he proposed to the girl: "I'm not very good with words. But all I know is that I love you. If you allow me, I will take care of you for the rest of my life. As for your family, I'll try my best to talk them round. Will you marry me?"

The girl agreed, & with the guy's determination, the family finally gave in & agreed to let them get married. So before he leave, they got engaged.

The girl went out to the working society, whereas the guy was overseas, continuing his studies. They sent their love through emails & phone calls. Though it's hard, but both never thought of giving up.

One day, while the girl was on her way to work, she was knocked down by a car that lost control. When she woke up, she saw her parents beside her bed. She realised that she was badly injured. Seeing her mum crying, she wanted to comfort her. But she realized that all that could come out of her mouth was just a sigh. She has lost her voice...


The doctors says that the impact on her brain has caused her to lose her voice. Listening to her parents' comfort, but with nothing coming out from her, she broke down.

During the stay in hospital, besides silence cry,...it's still just silence cry that companied her. Upon reaching home, everything seems to be the same. Except for the ringing tone of the phone. Which pierced into her heart everytime it rang. She does not wish to let the guy know. & not wanting to be a burden to him, she wrote a letter to him saying that she does not wish to wait any longer.

With that, she sent the ring back to him. In return, the guy sent millions & millions of reply, and countless of phonecalls,. . all the girl could do, besides crying, is still crying...

The parents decided to move away, hoping that she could eventually forget everything & be happy.

With a new environment, the girl learn sign language & started a new life. Telling herself everyday that she must forget the guy. One day, her friend came & told her that he's back. She asked her friend not to let him know what happened to her. Since then, there wasn't anymore news of him.

A year has passed & her friend came with an envelope, containing an invitation card for the guy's wedding. The girl was shattered. When she open the letter, she saw her name in it instead.

When she was about to ask her friend what's going on, she saw the guy standing in front of her. He used sign language telling her "I've spent a year's time to learn sign language. Just to let you know that I've not forgotten our promise. Let me have the chance to be your voice. I Love You. With that, he slipped the ring back into her finger. The girl finally smiled.

----------


## Endurer

Locked due to user's obvious disregard for the contribution of fellow members, bumping the same topic with duplicate content, and lack of activity between posts.

----------

